# ****Wöchentlicher Termin an der Alten Veste****



## Altitude (5. April 2004)

an alle "ÜV", natürlich auch gild des auch für alle neugirigen Neulinge:

Auch dieses Jahr wird es wieder den alleseits so geliebten Feierabendride an der Alten Veste in Fürth geben.

Aber, dieses Jahr mit einer zusätzlichen organisatorischen Note:

*in den ungeraden Wochen immer Mittwochs um 18.00 Uhr an der Veste / bzw. 18.30 am Forsthaus

in den geraden Wochen immer Donnerstags um 18.00 Uhr an der Veste / bzw. 18.30 am Forsthaus*

Kapiert???

Gut!!!

Wir fangen mit der ganzen Schoße in der KW 17 an * (ungerade Woche - also Mittwoch)* ...

Im Juni wirds noch etwas "tricky"...wir werden es um eine Stunde nach hinten schieben (also um 19.00 Uhr) - das ganze hat den Hintergund, daß unser Beelze nicht sozial Vereinsamt und auch mit kann, denn es ist ab Juni definitiv länger hell...

Fragen, Pobleme, Beschwerden? - Nein?

Schön...alles wird gut!!

Alex / Alti


----------



## Beelzebub (5. April 2004)

vieleicht könnte coffee den tread oben festnageln.ansonsten alles klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (5. April 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> vieleicht könnte coffee den tread oben festnageln.ansonsten alles klar



Vielleicht hilfts, wenn wir ganz lieb "Bitte, Bitte" sagen...

@Tanja

*Bitte Bitte*


----------



## m_addi (5. April 2004)

wie groß wird denn ca der umfang sein bzw. wie hoch muß mein können sein???
hätte an den mittwochsterminen evtl. schon interesse (in der gruppe mit leuten die sich auskennen ist es immer interessanter und spaßiger als alleine) allerdings will mich selbst ja nicht überfordern (bin schon gut drauf, allerdings ist das ja relativ) und euch auch nicht bremsen.

mfg,
m_addi


----------



## Beelzebub (5. April 2004)

die geschwindigkeit richtet sich immer nach dem langsamsten.dauer ca. 1-2 std je nach helligkeit.
wenns beruhigt: ich rauch zbs. wie ein schlot


----------



## Frazer (5. April 2004)

.. wirds wohl etwa n gesunder 25er Schnitt bei technisch äußerst anspruchsvollen Trails     

Spass beiseite, ich denk mal das jeder Willkommen ist, egal ob nur SubbaDubba-Pro oder Neuling, es geht uns (also zumindest mir) um den entsprechenden Spassfaktor. Und je mehr dabei sind, desto luschtiger wirds meist   

Bloss tu Dir selber nen gefallen und komm nicht mit nem Kantenklatscher... da reagiert unser Schinderlein in etwa wie ein Stier auf's wehende rote Tuch    

Ich hoffe, Dir mit meiner Aussage entsprochen zu haben

Grüße
"Murrat"


----------



## Frazer (5. April 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> wenns beruhigt: ich rauch zbs. wie ein schlot




Stimmt: am Sa kaum am Auto scho die Kippe in der Gosche   

 

P.S. Wenn ich des gemacht hätte, hätts mich wohl wechgedreht...


----------



## Beelzebub (5. April 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Bloss tu Dir selber nen gefallen und komm nicht mit nem Kantenklatscher... da reagiert unser Schinderlein in etwa wie ein Stier auf's wehende rote Tuch
> 
> Grüße
> "Murrat"



wieso???  

für dich mach ich auch ein fahrtenbuch. fully fahrer bekommen pro mitfahrt 2P. hardtail fahrer 4P. und welche mit starrgabel 6P.


----------



## Altitude (5. April 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> ich rauch zbs. wie ein schlot



und ich wiege  knappe 100 kg....


----------



## Wern (5. April 2004)

hab auch Bock mitzuradeln.
Wo ist den der Treffpunkt an der Veste genau. vor dem gasthaus oder wo. War erst einmal oben. Kenn mich deswegen net besonders aus. 
Hoffentl. bis Mittwoch.
Grüssen


----------



## m_addi (5. April 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Bloss tu Dir selber nen gefallen und komm nicht mit nem Kantenklatscher... da reagiert unser Schinderlein in etwa wie ein Stier auf's wehende rote Tuch
> 
> Ich hoffe, Dir mit meiner Aussage entsprochen zu haben
> 
> ...



     

m_addi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (5. April 2004)

Definition Kantenklatscher:

massiv gebautes MTB mit massig Federweg, quasi ein Spassmobil.

Bloss unser Alti scheint eine persönliche Aversion dagegen zu haben und fühlt sich persönlich gefordert, um zu zeigen, wo der "Hammer" hängt   

Solltest so ein Teil fahren, dann sag bescheid und ich tauch auch mal wieder mit dem berüchtigten "Glitterfully" auf, dann wärst net allein   


@Alti

tja, sieht scho lustig aus im Biker-Dress    
Was macht mein Schal für die Hutablage?


----------



## Altitude (5. April 2004)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> hab auch Bock mitzuradeln.
> Wo ist den der Treffpunkt an der Veste genau. vor dem gasthaus oder wo. War erst einmal oben. Kenn mich deswegen net besonders aus.
> Hoffentl. bis Mittwoch.
> Grüssen



Wir treffen uns immer oben am Turm...die Bikes lassen wir untern stehen und der Beginn der Tour ist immer eine zunftige Abseilaktion...    

...Späßle gmacht...wir treffen uns oben auf dem Parkplatz vomr Turm...


----------



## m_addi (5. April 2004)

@frazer:
danke für die erklärung, und nein, du kannst dein glitterfully ruhig im keller lassen.

m_addi


----------



## Frazer (5. April 2004)

@m_addi

bin ich froh   
die 16Kilo's will ich momentan net freiwillig nen Hügel rauf tretten müssen...


----------



## Altitude (5. April 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> @m_addi
> 
> bin ich froh
> die 16Kilo's will ich momentan net freiwillig nen Hügel rauf tretten müssen...



stimmt, Du schiebst ja schon bei knapp 10 Kilo unterm Hintern...


...schon geputzt???


----------



## Frazer (5. April 2004)

Und dann auch noch n Berg runter...    

Ey, weiss Du, Aysche is krass nix daheim, is sich nix geputzt.... aber die 3er is korrekt sauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (5. April 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Ey, weiss Du, Aysche is krass nix daheim, is sich nix geputzt.... aber die 3er is korrekt sauber



und was is mit de Dänenschleuder????


----------



## Beelzebub (5. April 2004)

sagt mal ihr zwei faulen säcke arbeitet wohl nix? so ich geh jetzt zum frisör. 500g haare ab des bringt nochmal was am berg


----------



## Altitude (5. April 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal ihr zwei faulen säcke arbeitet wohl nix?



...schon mal was von Mutitasking gehört????



			
				Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> so ich geh jetzt zum frisör. 500g haare ab des bringt nochmal was am berg



1. Heute ist Montag...Dummerchen...
2. Ich würd gleich 1 KG runterschnippeln lassen... 
3. sammel die Haare ein, daraus können wir sicherlich den Galatasary-Schal für die Aische häckeln


----------



## Frazer (5. April 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> und was is mit de Dänenschleuder????




Kommt Zeit, kommt Glanz an's Bike   

@Beelze

Meinste, Deine Mama erkennt Dich danach überhaupt noch??


----------



## Beelzebub (5. April 2004)

bei uns haben auch welche montags geöffnet.darum!!  ne lass mal alti.caro kuckt mal in ddorf beim türken da gibbet sowas,bekommt dann unser murat zum geburtstag


----------



## All-Mountain (6. April 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> und ich wiege  knappe 100 kg....



Hi,

lasst Euch nicht täuschen. Was der Alti an Körpergewicht mit auf's Bike bringt holt der locker beim Bike wieder rein. 
Der spart da sogar an den Federelementen....

Außerdem wurde er früher mal "Der Schinder" genannt. Nicht zu unrecht!

Trotzdem viel Spaß an der Veste
TOM
*derschonfleißigamisartrailsurfenist"


----------



## Altitude (18. April 2004)

Ich darf nochmals an den Mittwoch dieser Woche erinnern!!!

der "Besuch" von Coffee ist auch dabei!!!


----------



## Coffee (19. April 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Ich darf nochmals an den Mittwoch dieser Woche erinnern!!!
> 
> der "Besuch" von Coffee ist auch dabei!!!




hi, 

woher weisst du das denn???

Hab das Thema nun oben festgepinnt ;-) Wenn Du mir das nächstemal in solch einem Fall eine PM schickst oder per ICQ dann gehts schneller *gg*

Grüße coffee


----------



## Altitude (19. April 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> woher weisst du das denn???



Dies wurde mir gestern telefonisch Angedroht!!!



			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Hab das Thema nun oben festgepinnt ;-) Wenn Du mir das nächstemal in solch einem Fall eine PM schickst oder per ICQ dann gehts schneller *gg*
> 
> Grüße coffee



Ich hatts schon wieder vergessen...aber Danke Dir...Du bist unsere Beste!!!


----------



## blacksurf (19. April 2004)

Heya, nemmt ihr da auch mal ne Fädder Cannodale-Reiterinnen mit (die sich vorzugsweise an der Eisdiele tummeln)

@ Beelze: Extra für dich der Einschub  

oder fahrt ihr da nur so Mörderabfahrten wie Nashornsenke 
und heizt mit einem 30er Schnitt durch den Stadtwald
dann lass ich meine fahrbaren Untersätze (hab noch eins mit ner starren Gabel) lieber zuhause weil das überleb ich dann nicht...

cu
blacksurf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (19. April 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Heya, nemmt ihr da auch mal ne Fädder Cannodale-Reiterinnen mit (die sich vorzugsweise an der Eisdiele tummeln)



wenn`s sein muß...ich nehm einmal Straciatella, Pistazie und Zabaione



			
				blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> oder fahrt ihr da nur so Mörderabfahrten wie Nashornsenke



nur wenn der "Murat" mim Glitterfully dabei ist...



			
				blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> und heizt mit einem 30er Schnitt durch den Stadtwald



jepp...in unseren Träumen!



			
				blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> dann lass ich meine fahrbaren Untersätze (hab noch eins mit ner starren Gabel) lieber zuhause weil das überleb ich dann nicht...
> 
> cu
> blacksurf



Trau Dich...bis jetzt haben wir noch niemand mit seinem Bike im Wald "verenden" lassen...

.immerhin wurde das Bike immer schön "brüderlich" unter den Überlebenden aufgeteilt...    bzw. mir hams ausgrafft


----------



## All-Mountain (19. April 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Heya, nemmt ihr da auch mal ne Fädder Cannodale-Reiterinnen mit (die sich vorzugsweise an der Eisdiele tummeln)



Dazu noch ne Info aus München   

Frage:
Warum gibt's in München soviele Eisdielen???

Antwort:
Was sollen die C-dale-Fahrer sonst am Sonntag machen?    

Bis Sonntag
TOM


----------



## Altitude (19. April 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Frage:
> Warum gibt's in München soviele Eisdielen???
> 
> Antwort:
> ...



Ich hab gehört, daß im Rheintal jetzt auch ein "Starbucks" aufgemacht wird


----------



## blacksurf (19. April 2004)

Heya 
 
dachte immer um ein cannondale streitet man sich nicht....
des lässt man liegen  
warum plötzlich diese Gnade?

cu
blacksurf


----------



## Altitude (19. April 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Heya
> 
> dachte immer um ein cannondale streitet man sich nicht....
> des lässt man liegen
> ...



Weil die Komponenten zeitweise recht brauchtbar sind....


----------



## All-Mountain (19. April 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab gehört, daß im Rheintal jetzt auch ein "Starbucks" aufgemacht wird



Hoffentlich geht der nicht pleite, denn soweit kommen die meisten C-dale-Fahrer nicht 

@Blacksurf
Das aber hier kein falscher Eindruck entsteht, wir ham nix gegn Cannondale-Fahrer - 
Zumindest nix was hilft (  =Alti-Witz).

TOM


----------



## blacksurf (19. April 2004)

Moment
bin kein Cannondale-Fahrer sondern eine Fahrerin


----------



## Altitude (19. April 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Moment
> bin kein Cannondale-Fahrer sondern eine Fahrerin



...und, dehalb gibt es auch keine Gnade...


...tja, wir nehmen Gleichberechtigung sehr ernst!!!


@A M
Des merkt man doch...ts ts ts


----------



## Beelzebub (19. April 2004)

unsere lästerei kommt doch nur daher weil alti und ich so ne besondere beziehung zu der marke mit dem großen C haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m_addi (21. April 2004)

ich gehe mal davon aus, daß der termin heute stattfindet, oder???
wenn ich um 1830uhr vor dem forsthaus bin, woran erkenne ich denn dann die üblichen verdächtigen?

mfg,
m_addi


----------



## Coffee (21. April 2004)

hi,

also ich schick euch dann den Berliner rechtzeitig los *gg* Wenn ihr ihn bitte am Kanal abholen würdet *gg* Soll ich ihm noch ein Schild umhängen???


@m_addi,

jupp der Termin passt, udn erkennen tust du die horde schon *gg*


coffee


----------



## blacksurf (21. April 2004)

Naa, wie wars an der Veste mit El
Hat er euch gezeigt, zu was ein CannondaleReiter fähig ist   

cu
blacksurf alias Eisdielencruiserin...


----------



## eL (26. April 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Naa, wie wars an der Veste mit El...


da hatte doch schowieder jemand gepetzt   


			
				blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Hat er euch gezeigt, zu was ein CannondaleReiter fähig ist   cu
> blacksurf alias Eisdielencruiserin...



Fakt Baby!!
bergauf auch mit schnupf und hust einfach unschlagbar

bergab nicht ganz so lebensmüde wie die üblichen verdächtigen


----------



## Altitude (28. April 2004)

Nur zur Erinnerung:

diese Woche ist eine gerade Woche - also Treffen wir uns am Donnerstag an der Veste!!!

Bis Morgen 

Alex


----------



## blacksurf (29. April 2004)

äähmm nochmals doof frag, 18.30 Uhr am Forsthaus?
Steht der Termin noch dann würde ich glatt mal mitkommen  
Natürlich mit meinem eisdielenbike
cu
blacksurf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (29. April 2004)

Jepp,

du erkennst mich leicht: ein fetter hässlicher Kerl in Schwarz mit nem Marin Titan und dahinter ne hechelnde Meute


----------



## blacksurf (29. April 2004)

Ach ja, mein Eisdielenbike und ich haben es "überlebt"
Ich kann sogar noch meinen Dao, Reserva 1997 genießen
ohne Sauerstoffzelt  

Schee war´s

Grüße
Blacksurf


----------



## Altitude (29. April 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, mein Eisdielenbike und ich haben es "überlebt"
> Ich kann sogar noch meinen Dao, Reserva 1997 genießen
> ohne Sauerstoffzelt
> 
> ...



jo mei, des gfreit mi ober!!

Respekt

Cheers


"am 98er Rosemount Estate Shirah nippend"


----------



## Altitude (5. Mai 2004)

Ich hoffe trotz des "schönen" Wetters auf zahlreiches Erscheinen...


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Mai 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe trotz des "bschissenen" Wetters auf zahlreiches Erscheinen...


Ich komme nicht  

Ich hoffe Du verzeihst mir  

TOM


----------



## Altitude (5. Mai 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme nicht
> 
> Ich hoffe Du verzeihst mir
> 
> TOM



Weichei, Memme, Lusche, Warmduscher, Weiswurschtfresser, Münchner...


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Mai 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Weichei, Memme, Lusche, Warmduscher, Weiswurschtfresser, Münchner...



...da fehlt noch was:

C-dale-Fahrer


----------



## Altitude (5. Mai 2004)

Nachdem der Wettergott keine Einsicht hat und es immer noch aus Eimern kübelt...ich komm heut nicht...schau ich mer liebe die Nelson-Mandela-Doku auf ARTE an...


----------



## blacksurf (13. Mai 2004)

Hi, werde heute nicht auftauchen, weil ich das gesamte Weekend im Chiemgau biken bin und noch packen und arbeiten muss, weil mir ja der gesamte Freitag fehlt.

euch ein gutes TRailsurfing
Blacksurf


PS: wo gibts dort Eisdielen?


----------



## Altitude (13. Mai 2004)

Ich bin heut nicht dabei!!!    

Mein Chef hat mir grad nen Strich durch dei Rechnung gemacht...

@Rest
Viele Späße und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (13. Mai 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, werde heute nicht auftauchen, weil ich das gesamte Weekend im Chiemgau biken bin und noch packen und arbeiten muss, weil mir ja der gesamte Freitag fehlt.
> 
> euch ein gutes TRailsurfing
> Blacksurf
> ...



Hi,

witzig, ich bin am Sonntaqg auch in der Gegend unterwegs. Ich fahr ne Tour vom Wandberg (nähe Walchsee) zur Priener Hütte. Da soll es schon einigermaßen schneefrei sein.

In Traunstein gibt's ein paar ganz nette Eisdielen, glaub ich   

Grüße
TOM


----------



## blacksurf (13. Mai 2004)

hihi, Danke für den Tip Tom  
blacksurf

PS: bin am Samerberg


----------



## TortureKing (16. Mai 2004)

Diese Woche Mittwoch um 18:00 Uhr findet statt ? ........ dann geb ich nen alten Sack zum schinden frei ..... muss danach nur noch wieder am Kanal entlang nach Eibach kommen


----------



## Altitude (17. Mai 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Woche Mittwoch um 18:00 Uhr findet statt ? ........ dann geb ich nen alten Sack zum schinden frei ..... muss danach nur noch wieder am Kanal entlang nach Eibach kommen



Findet statt,

wir aber "schinden light", weil ich mein Knie noch etwas schonen muß


----------



## TortureKing (17. Mai 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Findet statt,
> 
> wir aber "schinden light", weil ich mein Knie noch etwas schonen muß


oder garnedd schinden weils mir mein Tretlager zerbröselt hat ..... muss erst für Ersatz sorgen, aber wenns morgen bzw. bis Mittwoch klappt fahr ich natürlich mit .....


----------



## Beelzebub (17. Mai 2004)

bin dabei!!! wie immer um halb am forsthaus. solte ich paar minuten später aufschlagen geb ich bescheid.

schinden light" ist ganz nach meinem geschmack,da ich meine blessuren vom sonntag noch auskurieren muss.was haben auch ältere herren im bikepark verloren


----------



## blacksurf (18. Mai 2004)

wie schafft ihr das nur immer euren Freilauf oder das Tretlager zu killen
Ihr sollt nicht immer so Leichtbauteile fahren *gg*
Wenn ihr was loswerden wollt, bevors auch noch zerlegt wird, immer her damit *ggg*

blacksurf


----------



## Beelzebub (18. Mai 2004)

no chance..... ich hab nic kanonandale kompaktibles am rad


----------



## TortureKing (18. Mai 2004)

War falscher Alarm ...... ich war heut bei "Coffee der guten" (für mich ab sofort deren wahrer Name) die hat hier etwas gedreht, dort etwas geölt und eingestellt und mein Rad ist so gut wie nie ....... danach gabs noch nen lecker "Coffee" und ein wirklich nettes Gespräch ..... 

Fazit: Ich bin dank "der guten " morgen dabei ..... 18:00 Uhr ... 18:30 Uhr .... hmm ... könnte ich von jemand die Handynummer haben ?

Bis morgen

StreßtestKing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MightyM (18. Mai 2004)

Hi,

bin noch neu hier würd mich aber gerne mal bei euch anschließen   

Was fahrt ihr denn so, denn meine Kondition is wirklich misserabel (nach 30km platt). Allerdings kann ich ja jederzeit aussteigen, ich kenn mich in der Gegend aus *g*.

Grüße MightyM


----------



## Altitude (18. Mai 2004)

@SchmerzenKönig
Du hascht Post!

@MightyM
You're welcome...es werden "lockere" 20-25 km


----------



## MightyM (18. Mai 2004)

Ok  ,...
dann bin ich dabei, 18:30 Forsthaus.

Bis denne Gruß, 
MightyM


----------



## Altitude (18. Mai 2004)

MightyM schrieb:
			
		

> Ok  ,...
> dann bin ich dabei, 18:30 Forsthaus.
> 
> Bis denne Gruß,



woran erkennen wir  dich??


----------



## TortureKing (18. Mai 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> MightyM schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Altitude (18. Mai 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Am grünen Gesicht .... habe heute Bohneneintopf gegessen  ..... ich werde auch 18:30 am Forsthaus sein .....



na Dich ahb ich doch schon bei der Eisdielenausfahrt kennengelernt...Dummerle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (18. Mai 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> na Dich ahb ich doch schon bei der Eisdielenausfahrt kennengelernt...Dummerle


ich meine ja Mightys grünes Gesicht, Schnuffelhase 


PupsKing


----------



## Altitude (18. Mai 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> ich meine ja Mightys grünes Gesicht, Schnuffelhase
> 
> 
> PupsKing



Ey, pass up DU!!!   


Schnuffelhase darf mich nur der Beelzi nennen


----------



## TortureKing (18. Mai 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Ey, pass up DU!!!


Huch sind wir heute empfindlich ....... PMS .... ?? 

FettnäpfchenKing


----------



## MightyM (19. Mai 2004)

Moin,


			
				Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> woran erkennen wir  dich??



ich fahr n schwarzes CrMo -"Bikespace" -"MTB", mit Magura Racelines dran. Ich werd mir eure Fotos noch ausdrucken dann find ich euch scho   

So etz muss aber erst noch gearbeitet werden .

Greetz
MightyM


----------



## blacksurf (19. Mai 2004)

@all
damit ihrs schön leicht habt 
soll ja eine relaxrunde werden...
komm ich heute auch mit, natürlich mit meinem Eisdielenbike


bis später dann
Blacksurf


----------



## blacksurf (19. Mai 2004)

*MIST*
hab einen Termin reinbekommen :kotz:
müsst ohne mich biken, falls ich ihn nicht umlegen kann *schnief*
grüsse
Blacksurf


----------



## MightyM (19. Mai 2004)

Hi,

ich wollte mal fragen wieviel Leute wir etz dann heut abend sind?
Wer fährt alles mit?

Geetz 
MightyM


----------



## Altitude (19. Mai 2004)

MightyM schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen wieviel Leute wir etz dann heut abend sind?
> Wer fährt alles mit?
> ...



Überraschung!!!!  


Des weiß man bei dem Haufen nie...


----------



## TortureKing (19. Mai 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Überraschung!!!!
> 
> 
> Des weiß man bei dem Haufen nie...




Weinendes und lachendes Auge ......

Shit / Juhu, hab einen wichtigen Auftrag bekommen ..... was heißt ich bin ne arme Sau und muss Arbeiten ...... ich hoffe es klappt dann nächste Woche .....

16 Stunden-Tag King


----------



## Altitude (19. Mai 2004)

N' Abend...

schee wars...ich komm an die Veste, keiner da...gut ich treib mich die nächsten 20 Minuten alleine im Wald rum...komm zum Forsthaus...erst mal auch keiner da...dann kam ein verschüchterter MightyM auf mich zu...ich hab Ihm dann ne knappe Stunde lanfg die Appetizer auf der Vest-Forsthaus-Seite gezeigt, danch hab ich Ihm beim Forsthaus abgesetzt...und bin gemütlich in Richtung Heimat gerollt, nachdem mein Knie sich wieder schmerzvoll in Erinnerung gebracht hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (27. Mai 2004)

Moin zusammen, wenn nicht wieder ein Kunde dazwischenkommt
 

werde ich euch heute mit meiner Anwesenheit belästigen  
Ungerade Woche: Donnerstag!
Es wird also schön gemütlich  


Blacksurf


----------



## Hr_Meier (27. Mai 2004)

Ich bin heute auch mal mit dabei.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Altitude (27. Mai 2004)

Hr_Meier schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin heute auch mal mit dabei.
> 
> Gruß Mario



@ÜV's

kann sein, daß ich es nicht pünktlich schaffe...ich ruf aber dann an...

Grüße

Alex/Alti

ka Schaltung, ka Gschrei
no schifting, no cry


----------



## blacksurf (28. Mai 2004)

Jungs, war schön mit Euch gestern im Färder Stadtwald
Musste allerdings am Abend mein Sofa pflegen -
für so ein Feierabendründchen wars genug für ne "Eisdielenbikerin" 
 
Oder lags daran das ich den Tag davor schon 3 std am Tiergarten biken war
 

blacksurf


----------



## Altitude (1. Juni 2004)

Nachdem ich mir am Sonntag durch eine kleine Stunteinlage  ein Schulter- und Hüftprellung eingehandelt habe, werd ich mich schon mal von meiner Teilnahme am Mittwochsride verabschieden...   


Bin erst wieder am Mittwoch dem 16.06. dabei, da ich nächste Woche in Mek-Pom. und Berlin weile...


----------



## TortureKing (1. Juni 2004)

gute Besserung Alti ......

Da es meinem Popo nach der grobstolligen Hämohoridenentfernung durch Sattelstützenbruch wieder besser geht, würde ich gerne fahren ...... ist am Mittwoch ein Vertreter von Alti anwesend ?


----------



## Frazer (1. Juni 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> ...... ist am Mittwoch ein Vertreter von Alti anwesend ?




Ich bin unwürdig, ich bin unwürdig .....     

Leider leider kann ich wohl morgen nicht mitfahren, werde u.U. a bissl länger arbeiten müssen und schaffs net pünktlich.


----------



## TortureKing (2. Juni 2004)

hmm ... das wird dann wohl nix heut ...... schade


----------



## merkt_p (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

zum Thema Donnerstag möchte ich Alti an seine Zusage erinnern (Du weißt noch an der Tanke in Nürnberg) uns am Dienstag um 18.30 Uhr zu zeigen wo es lang geht an der Veste, ich freue mich schon auf die vielen neuen Wege.

Bis dann Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (10. Juni 2004)

merkt_p schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> zum Thema Donnerstag möchte ich Alti an seine Zusage erinnern (Du weißt noch an der Tanke in Nürnberg) uns am Dienstag um 18.30 Uhr zu zeigen wo es lang geht an der Veste, ich freue mich schon auf die vielen neuen Wege.
> 
> Bis dann Martin



Danke für die Erinnerung, leider mache ich vor Acht immer Zusagen ohne meinen Terminkalender zu konsultieren...  

am Dienstag (15.06.) bin ich in Frankfurt auf einer geschäftlichen Veranstaltung...Sorry... bei euerem nächsten regelmäßigen Termin stehe ich aber gerne als Guide zur Verfügung...


----------



## Altitude (13. Juni 2004)

So, ich bin wieder aus "Neufünfland" zurück...

Wir sehen uns in alter Frische am Mittwoch....


----------



## Beelzebub (14. Juni 2004)

ich hab am mittwoch frei..... da bin ich sogar mal oberpünktlich am start


----------



## FuzzyLogic (15. Juni 2004)

Na, dann will ich mich doch auch mal zur Stelle melden. Auch wenn mir Eisdielenbikerins Einwurf bezueglich Kondition etwas Angst macht... aber irgendwann muss ich ja doch die Schallmauer der 500 gefahrenen Jahreskilometer durchstossen


----------



## Frazer (15. Juni 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber irgendwann muss ich ja doch die Schallmauer der 500 gefahrenen Jahreskilometer durchstossen



 

Und Du machst Dir Gedanken wegen Kondi.....


----------



## FuzzyLogic (16. Juni 2004)

Naja, von den (extrem grob geschaetzten, rein subjektiven) 500 km bin ich den groessten Teil in einer Woche gefahren. Um es anders auszudurecken: Abseits der Woche in Tirol sass ich dieses Jahr bisher dreimal auf dem Rad...   

Ausserdem muss ich leider fuer heute absagen, schaffe es nicht an die Veste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Giggi (16. Juni 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ist ja echt interessant, was ihr da so schreibt. Ich bin letztes Wochenende nach Nürnberg gezogen. Weil ich mich hier noch nicht so gut auskenne, würde ich gern mal bei euch mitfahren, wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt.   

Servus


----------



## Altitude (16. Juni 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> an alle "ÜV", natürlich auch gild des auch für alle neugirigen Neulinge:
> 
> Auch dieses Jahr wird es wieder den alleseits so geliebten Feierabendride an der Alten Veste in Fürth geben.
> 
> ...



Hallo Freunde,

nachdem sich der Beelze und Ich um 18.00 und der Eraserhead um 19.00 an der Veste eingefunden hatten...gilt ab nächster Woche die "Sommerregelung":


*in den ungeraden Wochen immer Mittwochs um 19.00 Uhr an der Veste / bzw. 19.30 am Forsthaus

in den geraden Wochen immer Donnerstags um 18.00 Uhr an der Veste / bzw. 19.30 am Forsthaus*

@MTB-Giggi

Klar, neue Leute sind immer willkommen...


----------



## FuzzyLogic (17. Juni 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> *in den ungeraden Wochen immer Mittwochs um 19.00 Uhr an der Veste / bzw. 19.30 am Forsthaus
> 
> in den geraden Wochen immer Donnerstags um 18.00 Uhr an der Veste / bzw. 19.30 am Forsthaus*



Ähhh, ohne jetzt meckern zu wollen, aber warum braucht ihr donnerstags eine Stunde länger von der Veste zum Forsthaus?


----------



## Frazer (17. Juni 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Ähhh, ohne jetzt meckern zu wollen, aber warum braucht ihr donnerstags eine Stunde länger von der Veste zum Forsthaus?




Na, is doch ganz klar: Donnerstags gibbets das Schäuferle mit Kloß und Soße in der Happy Hour zwischen 18 und 19 Uhr zum halben Preis     
Da brauchst halt einfach a bissl länger zum Forsthaus, wennst die 3 Pressweizen dazu rechnest   

@Alti

Das mit dem Schreiben üben wir nochmal    
Aber was will man von nem Contentpfleger auch erwarten   

Ich glaub etz werd ich beim nächsten Mal echt im Wald verscharrt.....


----------



## Altitude (17. Juni 2004)

Tschuldigung...ich bin Blond aus Fädd und a Kerl

Hiermit nurn nochmals die richtigen Zeiten für unsere Besserwisser:
*in den ungeraden Wochen immer Mittwochs um 19.00 Uhr an der Veste / bzw. 19.30 am Forsthaus

in den geraden Wochen immer Donnerstags um 19.00 Uhr an der Veste / bzw. 19.30 am Forsthaus*

@Aische
Geh putzen...


----------



## Beelzebub (17. Juni 2004)

alles querulanten hier  

wenn die aische 3 weizen intus hat fährt die eh keinen meter mehr gradaus


----------



## merkt_p (17. Juni 2004)

Und ich dacht nur wir vom DAV machens kompliziert. 

18.30 oder 19.00 im Sommer ab Fosthaus, wenns Schäufala gibt mit Weizen ab 20.00 oder ohne Weizen 19.30, rechnet man den Weg nach drei (oder vielleicht doch vier Weizen) dauert es unter umständen bis 20.30 aber nur in den geraden Wochen den sonst gibt es nur Salat danach geht es eh schneller und es geht um 19.15 ab Forsthaus ....

Alti Du hast die Chance uns am 13.7.2004 um 18:30 ab Alte Veste ohne Weizen (trinken wir immer hinterher) die Trails zu zeigen.

Gruss aus Nürnberg Martin


----------



## Frazer (17. Juni 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> alles querulanten hier
> 
> wenn die aische 3 weizen intus hat fährt die eh keinen meter mehr gradaus




Ich glaub, da komm ich net mal mehr aufs Bike.....


----------



## Altitude (27. Juni 2004)

Ich kann diesen Mittwoch nicht - muß auf einen Geburtstag...

*Ich werde mich dafür am Donnerstag den 01. July auf Gladys schwingen...*


----------



## söbsi (1. Juli 2004)

hi, es ist bestimmtschon gefragt worden, welche grundfähigkeiten muß man mitbringen um ein runde mit euch zu überleben?

speziell kondition, und wie in etwa sollte das radl beschaffen sein, hab leider nur eins.... 

Meldet euch doch mal, ich wohne in dambach, also hab die veste gleich vor der tür......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (1. Juli 2004)

einfach mitfahren
sogar ich als Eisdielenbikerin habs schon 2 x überlebt *g*


----------



## Altitude (6. Juli 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> einfach mitfahren
> sogar ich als Eisdielenbikerin habs schon 2 x überlebt *g*



Hallo, ich darf nochmals an diesen Donnerstag erinnern...zur Zeit sind der Frazer, der Maik und Ich...trotz Pizzaplauder!!!

evtl. können wir auf 18.00 vorverlegen, dann schaffen wir es vielleicht bis zum Nachrisch...demächst in diesem Theater mehr...


----------



## freshmeat87 (11. Juli 2004)

hi leute,

gehts eigentlich bei der alten feste noch geil zu fahren? ich war seit die stadt die bahn abgerissen hat nicht mehr da!

mfg.

freshmeat


----------



## Altitude (11. Juli 2004)

freshmeat87 schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute,
> 
> gehts eigentlich bei der alten feste noch geil zu fahren? ich war seit die stadt die bahn abgerissen hat nicht mehr da!
> 
> ...



Jepp, die Trails sind immer noch erste Sahne...nur der "Kantenklatscherspielplatz" wurde wieder "renaturiert"...d.h. Bäume gefällt

Übrigends:
Diesen Mittwoch fällt von meiner Seite aus!! - Ich bin auf Maceo Parker-Konzert im Serenadenhof    

Dafür treffe ich mich am Dienstag um 18.30 mit den Leuten von der  DAV-Gruppe um Merkt P um einige meiner Hometrails zu zeigen!!


----------



## Altitude (12. Juli 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Diesen Mittwoch fällt von meiner Seite aus!! - Ich bin auf Maceo Parker-Konzert im Serenadenhof



Maceo ist krank  

Dafür geh ich jetzt am Mittwoch mit meinem Mädel in Zirkus...

also: NIX mit MITtwoch von meiner Seite!!!


----------



## Beelzebub (13. Juli 2004)

viel spaß großer!!

ich bin erst gestern aus dem urlaub gekommen und muss heut schon wieder schuften, da wird mir das etwas stressig.
gern aber am we


----------



## amelius (14. Juli 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> 
> Dafür treffe ich mich am Dienstag um 18.30 mit den Leuten von der  DAV-Gruppe um Merkt P um einige meiner Hometrails zu zeigen!![/COLOR][/SIZE]



Jawoll! Und schön wars! Vielen Dank für die Tour - alle, die dabeiwaren, fanden es echt erstaunlich, wieviel Trail man aus dem Zirndorfer Stadtwald zaubern kann!

Auch wenn es nicht grade einfach ist, mit 20 Leuten im Schlepptau, aufgereiht wie eine Perlenkette durch den Wald zu ziehen - die auch nicht immer den gleichen Tritt haben 

Leider war der Martin verhindert - er hat was verpasst!


----------



## Frazer (15. Juli 2004)

amelius schrieb:
			
		

> Jawoll! Und schön wars! Vielen Dank für die Tour - alle, die dabeiwaren, fanden es echt erstaunlich, wieviel Trail man aus dem Zirndorfer Stadtwald zaubern kann!
> 
> Auch wenn es nicht grade einfach ist, mit 20 Leuten im Schlepptau, aufgereiht wie eine Perlenkette durch den Wald zu ziehen - die auch nicht immer den gleichen Tritt haben
> 
> Leider war der Martin verhindert - er hat was verpasst!




Jetzt muss ich schonmal blöd fragen: welcher von den etwa 18 anderen warst etz du?!   

Jo, hat scho passt, aber für meinen Geschmack war die Gruppe wirklich zu groß....


----------



## amelius (15. Juli 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt muss ich schonmal blöd fragen: welcher von den etwa 18 anderen warst etz du?!
> 
> Jo, hat scho passt, aber für meinen Geschmack war die Gruppe wirklich zu groß....



Ich war der Dicke in Gelb/Schwarz, der an den Anstiegen so ausser Atem war....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman (15. Juli 2004)

amelius schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war der Dicke in Gelb/Schwarz, der an den Anstiegen so ausser Atem war....



Höh ??? ich war doch gar net dabei... 

Bateman


----------



## amelius (15. Juli 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> Höh ??? ich war doch gar net dabei...
> 
> Bateman



Es gibt eben mehr Dicke, als man glauben mag .... aber ich hab kein SSP   

(soll jetzt aber keine Diskriminierung sein!)


----------



## Altitude (15. Juli 2004)

amelius schrieb:
			
		

> (soll jetzt aber keine Diskriminierung sein!)



Ja, Ja, des sagen se alle!

BTW: Gern geschehen...


----------



## Altitude (20. Juli 2004)

Moin,

Ich Möchte Nur An Donnerstag Erinnern Und Hoffe Auf Zahlreiches Erscheinen...


----------



## MightyM (21. Juli 2004)

Hi,

ich meld mich auch mal wieder  da ich bis jetzt nur einmal dabei war denke ich das ich mich morgen mal wieder körperlich Verausgaben werde  

Grüße
Michael

PS: werd mal mit meinem neuen Bike auftauchen (hoffentlich passt das Verhältniss Bike -> Fitness *g*)


----------



## Hr_Meier (21. Juli 2004)

So,

Urlaub ist vorbei, Kondition ist auch weg, dann laß' ich mich gern mal wieder schinden....

(Kann leider nur bis 20.00 Uhr - na ja "leider" - besser: GOTT SEI DANK)


Gruß Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (21. Juli 2004)

Hr_Meier schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> Urlaub ist vorbei, Kondition ist auch weg, dann laß' ich mich gern mal wieder schinden....
> 
> ...



Des find ich ja mal äußerst praktisch, wie schauts dann am WE mit ner kleinen Tour aus, vorausgesetzt meine Erkältung ist dann wieder weg.... ???

btw: wir beide wollten noch in Verhandlungen treten


----------



## Altitude (21. Juli 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Des find ich ja mal äußerst praktisch, wie schauts dann am WE mit ner kleinen Tour aus, vorausgesetzt meine Erkältung ist dann wieder weg.... ???
> 
> btw: wir beide wollten noch in Verhandlungen treten



Samstag oder Sonntag klappt bei mir...  

@Mario
Welcome home!


----------



## MightyM (22. Juli 2004)

Hi,

ich glaub ich komm heut doch nicht mit, wenn ich so aus´m Fenster schau... 
Wünsch euch viel Spaß,
Gruß
Michael


----------



## Frazer (22. Juli 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag oder Sonntag klappt bei mir...
> 
> @Mario
> Welcome home!




Sofern mich meine Erkältung wieder verlässt können wir gern drüber reden....


----------



## Hr_Meier (22. Juli 2004)

Hi,

kleine Tour am Wochenende wäre eine feine Sache.

@ MightyM: Bei mir scheint die Sonne....

@ Frazer: Ob das mit unserem Deal klappt, ist noch unklar. Besprechen wir am Wochenende - o.k.?



Gruß Mario


----------



## MightyM (22. Juli 2004)

@Hr_Meier: Das Problem ist das ich schon in der Früh (6:00) mein Radl mitnehmen wollte um dann gleich nach der Arbeit uff die Alte Veste zu düsen, aber da hatz ja geschüttet wie....

Greetz Michi


----------



## Frazer (23. Juli 2004)

Hr_Meier schrieb:
			
		

> @ Frazer: Ob das mit unserem Deal klappt, ist noch unklar. Besprechen wir am Wochenende - o.k.?
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Mario




Roger, wenns net mitm gemeinsamen Biken klappt, dann kannst mir ja mal Deine private Festnetznummer per SMS geben, könnten wir ja auch telefonisch besprechen, da mich am WE des Telefonieren net wirklich viel kostet


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Juli 2004)

Leute, lustig wars gestern abend, zwar ein wenig kurz, aber sonst passt scho   

und danke nochmal an den edlen Spender fürs Kaltgetränk   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Hr_Meier (23. Juli 2004)

...ist so ein Forum.

daß das Treffen erst um 19.00 Uhr ist, hab ich irgendwie total übersehen. Ich war also pünktlich um 18.00 Uhr allein an der Veste...
Dabei hätte ich mich so gerne vom Schinder persönlich aus den Schuhen fahren lassen!!! 

@MightyM: Ja, der Regen um 6.00 Uhr....der hat so laut an mein Schlafzimmerfenster geprasselt, davon bin ich doch tatsächlich kurz aufgewacht...

@Frazer: Mail mit der Nummer ist unterwegs. (Wäre trotzdem schön, wenn Du am WE mit dabei wärst)


Gruß Mario


----------



## Altitude (26. Juli 2004)

Hr_Meier schrieb:
			
		

> @Frazer: Mail mit der Nummer ist unterwegs. (Wäre trotzdem schön, wenn Du am WE mit dabei wärst)
> 
> 
> Gruß Mario



Er war dabei, trotz privaten Leistungsdruck und Erkältung - Du Weichei  

Nicht vergessen: *Mittwoch 19.00 an der Veste*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry kroll (26. Juli 2004)

hallo alex,

am mittwoch um 19 uhr, da fahren wir mal nur berge, oder. hat jemand einen höhenmesser an sein bike, da könnten wir dann mal einen rekord aufstellen, die meißten höhenmeter im stadtwald.
spaß beiseite, freue mich auf mittwoch, versuche natürlich auch marcus mitzunehmen, da müssen wir zwar immer die tränke anfahren, macht aber doch viel spaß.

ciao harry

p.s. und fidus, ich hoffe du kommst auch, damit wir entlich mal zusammen biken können


----------



## Altitude (26. Juli 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. und fidus, ich hoffe du kommst auch, damit wir entlich mal zusammen biken können



@Beelze-Schatz  

Er meint Dich!!!

Miss you!!!


----------



## harry kroll (26. Juli 2004)

hy alex,

na,na,na, du weißt doch, daß du mein schatzi bist.


----------



## Altitude (26. Juli 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> hy alex,
> 
> na,na,na, du weißt doch, daß du mein schatzi bist.



geh Bezugsrechte sortieren!


----------



## harry kroll (26. Juli 2004)

kann ich nicht, die macht doch rita oder markus, wenn dann könnte ich namensaktien sortieren, aber daß machen meine mädels von der zeitarbeit.

bääääätschhh


----------



## Frazer (26. Juli 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> trotz privaten Leistungsdruck




Den hatte ich scho vorm Aufstehen     

Bin am Mi auf jeden Fall dabei - außer es regnet


----------



## Beelzebub (26. Juli 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. und fidus, ich hoffe du kommst auch, damit wir entlich mal zusammen biken können




jaja immer wenn ich am start war konntest du nicht   hoffe das es wetter und zeittechnisch bei mir klappt


----------



## harry kroll (27. Juli 2004)

ich glaube wir machen das mal anders. wir treffen uns dann bei dir im radladen, und gehen erst, wenn du mitbikest. dann klappt es auf jedenfall.


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Juli 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht vergessen: *Mittwoch 19.00 an der Veste*



bin dabei, diesmal Treffpunkt doch hoffentlich wirklich an der Veste, nicht so wie letzte Woche  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry kroll (28. Juli 2004)

nein, wirklich 19 uhr, oder 7 p.m. an der veste. wir werden auch ein paar minuten warten. sag ich jetzt einfach mal so, aber das macht alex eigentlich immer. und das wetter schaut ja auch super aus.


----------



## Frazer (28. Juli 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> wir werden auch ein paar minuten warten. sag ich jetzt einfach mal so



Wer zu spät kommt, wird später halt einfach im Wald verscharrt


----------



## sunflower (28. Juli 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Wer zu spät kommt, wird später halt einfach im Wald verscharrt


Zum besseren Wiederfinden empfiehlt es sich hier stets, ein (möglichst langes) Puki-Fähnchen am Bike mitzuführen... Zur Not tun es auch Leuchtraketen (bitte nicht unterirdisch abfeuern) oder Peilsender...


----------



## harry kroll (29. Juli 2004)

wei jemand wo es eine rote laterne gibt die man am sattel anklemmen kann?
vorzugsweise eine chinesische aus roter seite. ivonne hat sich die für die nächste fahrt gewünscht.

harry


----------



## Altitude (29. Juli 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> wei jemand wo es eine rote laterne gibt die man am sattel anklemmen kann?
> vorzugsweise eine chinesische aus roter seite. ivonne hat sich die für die nächste fahrt gewünscht.
> 
> harry



dieser Wunsch ist zu Vernachlässigen:

1. rollt das Yvonnchen das Feld das nächste mal von hinten auf
2. brauchen wir für den Frazer ne Sammlung bzgl. Trikot...denn die Achziger sind vorbei!


----------



## sunflower (29. Juli 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> dieser Wunsch ist zu Vernachlässigen:
> 
> 1. rollt das Yvonnchen das Feld das nächste mal von hinten auf
> 2. brauchen wir für den Frazer ne Sammlung bzgl. Trikot...denn die Achziger sind vorbei!


Ich will aber eine!!! 

1. Ich fahr halt frühestens in einem Jahr wieder mit und geh in der Zwischenzeit heimlich trainieren.
2. Ich werd den Guten mal an die Hand nehmen und neu einkleiden! Voraussichtlich sogar schon morgen...   Den Anblick kann man ja echt net ertragen!  Und ich nehm mir dann gleich so ein süßes kleines rotes Blinkeherzchen mit als 'Schlußlicht'.

Eigentlich schon meinen neuen Benutzertitel bewundert?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (29. Juli 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ich fahr halt frühestens in einem Jahr wieder mit und geh in der Zwischenzeit heimlich trainieren.



VETO!!!!


----------



## sunflower (29. Juli 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> VETO!!!!


VERDAMMT!!!! Muss ich mich somit weiterhin öffentlich zum Affen machen?! 
Naja, immerhin war mein Trikot auffällig genug. Da findet man sunny selbst im dunkelsten Dickicht noch... Auch ohne Puki-Fähnchen (gell, frazer?! )...


----------



## Frazer (29. Juli 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> 2. brauchen wir für den Frazer ne Sammlung bzgl. Trikot...denn die Achziger sind vorbei!




Wat beschwerst Du Dich eigentlich?!?!? Sooooo oft haste Dir mein Trikot gestern auch net anguggn müssen.... und wenn, dann nur, wenns ne Hügel rauf ging, weil Du ja sonst immer alles blockierst    

Aber ich werde morgen einkaufen gehen, nich das ich irgendwann noch dafür verantwortlich gemacht werde, weil sich jmd vor Lachen in den Wald schmeisst oder so   

Oder ich nehm mein erstes Radtrikot.... des is noch vieeeeeel geiler


----------



## sunflower (29. Juli 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> ...weil sich jmd vor Lachen in den Wald schmeisst oder so


Ähm... *handheb* Das war ich...


----------



## harry kroll (30. Juli 2004)

ich weiß was noch viel besseres, wir ziehen das nächstemal alle so wilde teile an und machen einwenig auf retro. alex und ich haben noch ein ganz grausam aussehendes marin trickot. alex hätte sogar noch den passenden rahmen.

ciao harry


----------



## sunflower (30. Juli 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß was noch viel besseres, wir ziehen das nächstemal alle so wilde teile an und machen einwenig auf retro. alex und ich haben noch ein ganz grausam aussehendes marin trickot.


Gute Idee!!!  Dann hab ich schon ne Ausrede, warum ich nicht mit kann: Ich hab einfach nicht das passende Outfit!


----------



## TortureKing (30. Juli 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß was noch viel besseres, wir ziehen das nächstemal alle so wilde teile an und machen einwenig auf retro. alex und ich haben noch ein ganz grausam aussehendes marin trickot. alex hätte sogar noch den passenden rahmen.
> 
> ciao harry


hehe ...ich sehe schon, es ist wieder mal Zeit für ein Retrobiken  ... werde mal über nen neuen Termin nachdenken


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. August 2004)

wie schaut es denn heute abend aus? Hab ich irgendwas verpasst oder geht ihr wieder fahren?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Altitude (5. August 2004)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> wie schaut es denn heute abend aus? Hab ich irgendwas verpasst oder geht ihr wieder fahren?
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



19.00 VESTE....


----------



## harry kroll (10. August 2004)

hallo alex,

wie schaut es aus, diese woche um 18.00 uhr an der alten feste. da könnten wir mal wieder etwas länger fahren.

ciao harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (10. August 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> hallo alex,
> 
> wie schaut es aus, diese woche um 18.00 uhr an der alten feste. da könnten wir mal wieder etwas länger fahren.
> 
> ciao harry



Dieses Mal fahren wir noch um 19.00

Dann ist zwei Wochen Pause und dann gehts wieder um 18.00 auf die Piste...

*Ab Donnerstag 02.09.wieder um 18.00 Uhr*


----------



## Altitude (11. August 2004)

*ABSAGE !!* 

Ich komm heut nicht - wir sehen uns in Berlin oder im September an der Veste!!!


----------



## Frazer (11. August 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> *ABSAGE !!*
> 
> Ich komm heut nicht - wir sehen uns in Berlin oder im September an der Veste!!!




Dann werd ich heut meine Runde bei mir um die Ecke drehen, einmal Moritzberg und zurück..... weil ohne Tour-Guide verfahr ich mich an der Veste nur


----------



## Altitude (27. August 2004)

So Frangen, ab nächsten Donnerstag gilts wieder:

*18.00 an der Veste bzw. 18.30 am Forsthaus* 

und die Woche drauf wieder Mittwochs...

kleiner Tipp vom Kücken:
Lampe net vergessen!


----------



## harry kroll (30. August 2004)

hallo alex,

das mit der lampe mußt du noch etwas hervorheben. denn ohne schaut man jetzt an der veste echt alt aus. 

ich hoffe fidus fährt auch mit, bin froh wenn ich ihn mal wieder ohne brüste und super lange haare sehe.

ciao harry


----------



## harry kroll (1. September 2004)

hallo leute,

will den keiner mehr mitbiken, oder habt ihr keine lust mehr zum schreiben?
also hier nochmal 

          18.00 uhr alte veste

          18.30 Forsthaus

ich hoffe, nicht alleine mit alex durch den wald hecheln zu müssen.


----------



## Altitude (1. September 2004)

Hallo Leute...

der erste Tag im Geschäft und gleich die Ernüchterung:

ich muß Morgen lang arbeiten!!! d. h. ich schaffs nicht an die Veste bzw. ans Forsthaus...



*NOCH EIN WICHTIGER HINWEIS.* 

Nachdem die Mutti ja den PIZZAPLAUDER auf nächsten Mittwoch gelegt hat...werden wir uns in der *KW 37 auch am Donnerstag* an der Veste Treffen


----------



## FuzzyLogic (1. September 2004)

Gib mir doch mal jemand nen Tip, wo ich hier guenstig eine gute Lampe herbekomme, dann bin ich naechste Woche dabei. (Diese Woche habe ich kein Auto, und mit 20 km An- und Rueckfahrt wird mir die Runde abends zu lang...)


----------



## Altitude (1. September 2004)

Lupine oder selber bauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olimtbfully (1. September 2004)

Servus Alex,
bin aus Erlangen und habe das von nem Kumpel erfahren,
also fahrt ihr morgen 18.00 alte Feste, Lampe hab ich keine,
aber is doch eh noch bis 20.00 was zu sehen oder?
ps. bin kein Kilometerfresser mehr Gaudifahrer am liebsten
den Berch no, ich hoffe Kann bei euch mithalten??
Gruß Oli


----------



## Altitude (1. September 2004)

olimtbfully schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Alex,
> bin aus Erlangen und habe das von nem Kumpel erfahren,
> also fahrt ihr morgen 18.00 alte Feste, Lampe hab ich keine,
> aber is doch eh noch bis 20.00 was zu sehen oder?
> ...



Hi Oli, wie schon oben gepostet, werd ich es selber morgen nicht schaffen...aber ich gehe davon aus, daß sich sicherlich ein paar der "Üblichen Verdeächtigen" nun endlich gut genug im Wald auskennen und ohne mich biken werden...denn, ich bin entbehrlich...

Nachdem es nun schon wieder früher Dunkel wird, ist eine Lampe für zukünftige Abendaktivitäten an der Veste empfehlenswert


----------



## Frazer (1. September 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> denn, ich bin entbehrlich...



Auf Dauer nicht wirklich


----------



## Beelzebub (1. September 2004)

aaaaaaaaah ich hab vergessen das ich morgen ja allein im laden bin. da isses nich sicher wie ich wegkomme, da ich noch kasse machen muss und so.

wenn ich es schaffe bin ich bis um 18:45 am forsthaus. 18:30 schaff ich eh nicht


----------



## harry kroll (2. September 2004)

hallo olli,

ich kenne zwar nicht jede wurzel mit dem vornamen, aber ich komme auch gut durch den wald, und besonders, ich komme auch wieder heraus. also wenn du möchtest, komme heute einfach um 18 uhr an die veste. ich fahr auf
jedenfall.

ciao harry


----------



## Wendino (2. September 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute,
> 
> will den keiner mehr mitbiken



Hi Harry,

würde ja mitfahren. Bin aber einfach zu langsam mit meinem 1:1 Singlespeed  


Grüße

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry kroll (2. September 2004)

hallo roland,

du bist wirklich zu langsam. du bist zwar ein singelspeeder, aber leider auch ein municycle, äääätsch habe dich erkannt. 

also singelspeeder mit zwei rädern kommen bei uns auch mit. ist doch ein langsame runde, wir wollen doch genießen und nicht bis zum umfallen biken.

aber roland, komm doch einfach vor 18.00 uhr dann können wir deine fahrkünste bewundern, da du ja jetzt bald zum municycle downhill rennen fährst. 

ciao und grüßen an petra

harry


----------



## Altitude (2. September 2004)

Wendino schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Harry,
> 
> würde ja mitfahren. Bin aber einfach zu langsam mit meinem 1:1 Singlespeed
> 
> ...



Du kannst Dir gerne meinen Singlespeeder oder meinen Schalter leihen...Nachbar!  

ist nur die Frage ob Du nich weißt, wie daß geht...alter Einradler


----------



## harry kroll (2. September 2004)

na na na,

ich glaube mit einen schalter werden wir roland etwas überfordern. der singelspeeder wäre doch besser, da muß er sich nur aufs zweite rad gewöhnen. 

echt schade daß er am berg nicht mitkommt, denn irgendwie ist es doch geil wenn einer mit nur einen rad so mitradelt.

wenn roland mal möchte, können wir ja mal waldautbahn fahren.


----------



## Wendino (2. September 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> wenn roland mal möchte, können wir ja mal waldautbahn fahren.



Wieso Waldautobahn ?
Gerade da halte ich von der Geschwindigkeit ja nicht mit.

Je verwinkelter der Trail desto lansamer seit Ihr und ich kann mithalten.


Roland


----------



## olimtbfully (2. September 2004)

Ich schließ mich auch der Meinung von Roland an,
bin eh gespannt, laut eurer Aussage Otto-normal-Biken,
wenn's mir zu hart wird den Berch nauf, müßt ihr halt a weng warten.
aber auf der
anderen Seite gehts ja wieder runter.
Gruß aus Erlangen
Oli


----------



## harry kroll (2. September 2004)

na, waldautobahn sagt doch alles vom tempo, wenn ein einrad mithält. schade ist nur, daß die municycel nicht solche berge raufkommen, denn singeltrails runter, sind die mindestens so schnell wie wir mit unseren harttails.
der aus österreich hat ja mal fast einen hochhaus treppen runterfahr kontest gewonnen. und da waren viele gute downhiller dabei.


----------



## olimtbfully (3. September 2004)

Moin Männer,
des war gestern echt ne Kul-Tur, aber halt für mich als Berchnofahrer
und Genussbiker scho ganz sche anstrengend, trotzdem Trainingsefekt
100 Prozent, bin heut früh auch ohne Schmerzen aufgewacht. Das linke
Wadl zieht noch a weng vom Krampf, aber sonnst Fit.
Grüße aus Erlangen
Oli


----------



## harry kroll (6. September 2004)

hallo oli,

tut mir leid, daß es so abging. normalerweise sind wir etwas langsamer. aber das kannst du dir am kommenden donnerstag um 18 uhr ja selbst ein bild davon machen. und nehme mir bitte alex mit. der muß unbedingt mitfahren.

ciao harry


----------



## Blackcycle (6. September 2004)

Hi, 
wollte jetzt hier auch mal was schreiben, nachdem ich letzte Woche zufällig aufgelesen wurde.
War ne super Tour, auch wenn ich leider aufgrund von Wassermangel und akutem Hungergefühl "etwas" früher aussteigen musste.
Und das mit dem Trainingseffekt ist wohl wahr!   
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Altitude (7. September 2004)

Guten Morgen,

Ich darf nochmals dran erinnern:

*MIttowch: Pizzaplauder in der Veccia* 

*Donnerstag: Biken an der Veste* 

Treffpunkte: 18:00 an der Veste, 18:30 am Forsthaus

*LAMPE NET VERGESSEN!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (7. September 2004)

Werd es am Donnerstag nicht schaffen, hab am Nachmittag noch nen Termin in Bad Kissingen und von da wieder zurück werd ich wohl um die 2 Stunden brauchen.... nächste Woche wieder


----------



## harry kroll (7. September 2004)

hallo bernd,

kommst du am donnerstag auch? vielleicht ohne die protetoren, dann ist es für dich auch ein wenig einfacher.

und evtl. kommt auch fidus? 

na und oli und alex sparing sind doch diesmal auch dabei, oder????
diesmal haben wir ja unseren führer altidude dabei, der zeigt uns dann wieder die geilsten singeltrails.

ciao harry


----------



## Altitude (7. September 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> diesmal haben wir ja unseren führer altidude dabei, der zeigt uns dann wieder die geilsten singeltrails.
> 
> ciao harry



Schleimer!!!


----------



## harry kroll (7. September 2004)

du weißt doch, für dich mach ich alles


----------



## olimtbfully (7. September 2004)

Servus Leute,
kann den Donnerstag leider net, bin nämlich zum
Pfefferkarpfen-Essen nach Rothensand eingeladen, sag euch
nächste Woche wie er gschmeckt hat,
wegen Alex weiß ich net so sicher, der hat wieder kein Auto
um zu euch rüber zu kommen.
Gruß Oli


----------



## Blackcycle (7. September 2004)

Ich versuch auf jeden Fall mitzufahren, weiss allerdings noch net ob's klappt.
Kommt drauf an wie ich mit der Lernerei weiterkomm.   
Und das mit den Protektoren...mal sehen. 
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## sunflower (7. September 2004)

Also ich würd ja vielleicht eventuell unter Umständen wenn ich mit dem Stoff weit genug komm (und mir natürlich endlich jemand meine Förmchen mitbringt ) mitfahren... Problem ist nur: ich hab kein Licht!


----------



## FuzzyLogic (7. September 2004)

Ich hab auch (noch, Scheissversandhaendler  ) kein Licht. Aber bis um halb 8 ist es auf jeden Fall hell genug. Danach muss man dann eben eventuell eine Weichei- Gruppe bilden, die auf Waldautobahnen zurueckfaehrt.


----------



## harry kroll (7. September 2004)

ich glaube, wir machen da mal eine großbestellung über alti, damit ihr alle mal ein richtiges licht bekommt. denn es ist unsere volle absicht, über den winter zu fahren. und da braucht man einfach licht.

für donnerstag ist es nicht unbedingt notwendig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (7. September 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch (noch, Scheissversandhaendler  ) kein Licht. Aber bis um halb 8 ist es auf jeden Fall hell genug. Danach muss man dann eben eventuell eine Weichei- Gruppe bilden, die auf Waldautobahnen zurueckfaehrt.


Weichei-Gruppe find ich super!  Ich schau mal, ob's mir zeitlich reicht, dann bin ich dabei. Wenn ihr mich überhaupt mitnehmt...


----------



## harry kroll (8. September 2004)

natürlich nehmen wir dich mit. ist doch klar. wir sind ja schon dankbar, daß du mit uns mitfährst.


----------



## Altitude (8. September 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich nehmen wir dich mit. ist doch klar. wir sind ja schon dankbar, daß du mit uns mitfährst.



des Petz ich Deiner Frau!!!


----------



## Frazer (8. September 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> des Petz ich Deiner Frau!!!



Ich dachte eher, des geht dann mit dem üblichen Betrag aufs übliche Konto in Ordnung


----------



## sunflower (8. September 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich nehmen wir dich mit. ist doch klar. wir sind ja schon dankbar, daß du mit uns mitfährst.


Schleimer!!!  So ne rollende Volksbelustigung ist ja auch nicht wirklich zu verachten...  



			
				Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte eher, des geht dann mit dem üblichen Betrag aufs übliche Konto in Ordnung


Verwendungszweck: für sexuelle Gefälligkeiten...


----------



## Frazer (8. September 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Verwendungszweck: für sexuelle Gefälligkeiten...




  


Neeeeee, sonst kommt noch das Finanzamt und des muss versteuert werden    .... in dem Fall ist nur Bares Wahres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (8. September 2004)

Wo ist die weicheigruppe??? da will ich auch mitfahren *gg* 

morgen? uhrzeit? Ort? angepeilte fahzeit?   

coffee


----------



## Altitude (8. September 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist die weicheigruppe??? da will ich auch mitfahren *gg*
> 
> morgen? uhrzeit? Ort? angepeilte fahzeit?
> 
> coffee



Welch Ehre!!!!!  

*18:00, Veste-Parkplatz, 18:30 Parklaptz Forsthaus, 1,5 - 2 Stunden Fahrzeit...knappe 25 km Gelände...* ...wenn Sunny dabei ist werdens 3 Stunden...

*Infomodus an*
ich werd morgen mal wieder mim Schalter fahren
*Infomodus aus*


----------



## TortureKing (8. September 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist die weicheigruppe??? da will ich auch mitfahren *gg*
> 
> morgen? uhrzeit? Ort? angepeilte fahzeit?
> 
> coffee



LOL ...Du scheinst ja richtig süchtig geworden zu sein


----------



## BadWolff (8. September 2004)

Servus aus Zirndorf!

Hätte vieleicht interesse mal bei euch mitzufahren wenn ihr mich mitnehmt.

Was brauch ich für Kondition und können um bei euch mitzufahren?
Bin zwar schon irgendwo rauf und wieder runter gefahren aber obs für euch reicht weiß ich nicht.

Bike mäßig hab ich auch nur ein Fully (Ghost RT 5500 Disk).  

Wolff


----------



## sunflower (8. September 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ] ...wenn Sunny dabei ist werdens 3 Stunden...


*schmoll*


----------



## orchknurz (8. September 2004)

JO JO auch mal mit wolln.......
nur zur zeit kein führerschein und bis nach fü sinds bestimmt schon 25 km von lauf !!! also falls jemand aus der gegend mit nem großen auto fährt und mich mitnehmen will  ??????????    ???????????


----------



## Altitude (8. September 2004)

BadWolff schrieb:
			
		

> Was brauch ich für Kondition und können um bei euch mitzufahren?



schick mal deine Laktatwerte und die Pulsdaten Deiner letzten Trainingseinheiten rüber...

dann können mir mal gucken obs klappt...























Späßle gmacht - keine Angst...nachdem die Sunny und die Mama morgen dabei sind...wirds wohl sicherlich etwas lockerer zugehen...


----------



## Frazer (8. September 2004)

BadWolff schrieb:
			
		

> Bike mäßig hab ich auch nur ein Fully




Hm.... ob das noch verzeihbar ist???    

Also wegen der regen Beteiligung werd ich mal schauen, dass ich doch mitkommen kann... wenn ich schnell genug über die Autobahn komm, werd ich es pünktlich schaffen....   

@orchknurz

gib mir mal deine Handynr per PM, dann können wir was ausmachen. Mitm 2ten Träger aufm Dach kann ich Dich scho mitnehmen.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (8. September 2004)

BadWolff schrieb:
			
		

> Bike mäßig hab ich auch nur ein Fully



Macht nix, wenn ich es zur Veste schaffe, dann auch nur mit dem Fully (alle anderen Bikes haben bei mir derzeit nur einen Gang  ). Ausserdem werde ich an dem Tag schon ueber 60 km [und fuer mich ist das weit!] in den Beinen haben, bin also dankbar fuer jeden, der das Tempo etwas drueckt


----------



## sunflower (8. September 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem werde ich an dem Tag schon ueber 60 km [und fuer mich ist das weit!] in den Beinen haben, bin also dankbar fuer jeden, der das Tempo etwas drueckt


Dafür gibt's ja mich! Tempo drücken kann ich perfekt (wenigstens etwas  )  Aber wo gurkst du denn vorher so lang rum?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (8. September 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Tempo drücken kann ich perfekt




Ja, Ja, des macht se gern!


----------



## Frazer (8. September 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Ja, des macht se gern!




Als ob Du soooooo schnell bist


----------



## FuzzyLogic (8. September 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wo gurkst du denn vorher so lang rum?!



Morgens zur Arbeit und abends von dort zur Veste. Mein Auto ist kaputt, und taugliche Fahrradstaender fuer's Mopped gibt's ja leider nicht


----------



## sunflower (8. September 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Morgens zur Arbeit und abends von dort zur Veste. Mein Auto ist kaputt, und taugliche Fahrradstaender fuer's Mopped gibt's ja leider nicht


Wie lang arbeitest du denn? Könnte dich ja von Erlangen aus mitnehmen. Wenn wir das Bike zerlegen, passt's schon noch irgendwie in den Frosch...  Kannst dir's ja überlegen und dann Bescheid sagen...

@ alti
Ich mach das net gern, ich kann nur net anders... Geh ja schon ins Eck und schäm mich...


----------



## Beelzebub (8. September 2004)

mit dem 18uhr termin  ist bei mir am do. essig @ harry

ich muss ja bis um 19uhr schufteln. wenn dann nächste woche  mittwochs um 18:30 am forsthaus.


----------



## BadWolff (8. September 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> schick mal deine Laktatwerte und die Pulsdaten Deiner letzten Trainingseinheiten rüber...
> 
> dann können mir mal gucken obs klappt...
> 
> ...




Hi!

Morgen schaffe ich es nicht.

Trefft ihr euch nächste Woche auch wieder Donnerstag um 18 Uhr an der Veste? Da müßte es bei mir klappen.

Wolff


----------



## FuzzyLogic (8. September 2004)

BadWolff schrieb:
			
		

> Trefft ihr euch nächste Woche auch wieder Donnerstag um 18 Uhr an der Veste?



Liess mal das erste Posting dieses Threads: Immer abwechselnd, in einer Woche donnerstags, in der Folgewoche mittwochs an der Veste! Naechste Woche also Mittwoch, 18.00 Uhr.


----------



## Altitude (8. September 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Liess mal das erste Posting dieses Threads: Immer abwechselnd, in einer Woche donnerstags, in der Folgewoche mittwochs an der Veste! Naechste Woche also Mittwoch, 18.00 Uhr.



Gut gemeint, aber gaaaaaanz falsch

Wir treffen uns auch nächste Woche am Donnerstag!

Warscheinlich ist Dir dieses Posting von mir nich aufgefallen...


----------



## MightyM (9. September 2004)

Hi,
ich will mich mal hier bedanken (falls die zwei Biker anwesend sind) für die Hilfe gestern Abend an der alten Feste, als sich meine Lampe bei ca 40Km/h vom Lenker löste *grrr* um danach in 100 Teile zu zerspringen.

Grüße
Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (9. September 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Gut gemeint, aber gaaaaaanz falsch
> 
> Wir treffen uns auch nächste Woche am Donnerstag!
> 
> Warscheinlich ist Dir dieses Posting von mir nich aufgefallen...



dann bin ich erst wieder übernächste woche mit dabei


----------



## harry kroll (9. September 2004)

heute 18 uhr alte veste, auch wenn fidus nicht kommt, so freu ich mich drauf. muß unbedingt biken. und nach dem pizza essen gestern bin heißer denn je auf einen singelspeeder.


----------



## Frazer (9. September 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> bin heißer denn je auf einen singelspeeder.




Dann bau doch aus Deinem Psyclone einen auf    .... wennst halt n neues CC-/Tour-Bike hast, mein ich


----------



## Coffee (9. September 2004)

Mr. harry kroll ist infiziert..bitte übernehmen sie   

P.S. erstmal übst du noch das richtige schreiben. Also Mutti trägt auf 100 x

*SINGLESPEEDER*

ich komm heut abend nciht. habe seit gestern ne erkätung die heute schlimmer geworden ist. muss ich erstmal kurrieren.

grüße coffee

*inkellergehtundbasteltamsiglespeedervonblacksurf*


----------



## Altitude (9. September 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> *inkellergehtundbasteltamsiglespeedervonblacksurf*



steck Ihn nicht an!!!

und gute Besserung


----------



## harry kroll (9. September 2004)

den gt baue ich nicht auf einen singelspeeder um, erst wenn ich ein gleichwertiges fahrrad habe, wird einer evtl. ein singelspeeder. und wie gestern gesagt, möchte ich evtl. einen marin singelspeeder. denn wenn schon singelspeed, dann sollte es reinrassiges singelspeed bike sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (15. September 2004)

Wer kommt eigentlich Morgen Abend an die Veste???

Aische und Harry sind entschuldigt...


----------



## Altitude (16. September 2004)

Ok, nachdem mich jetzt auch Hr_meier im Stich lässt...
...geh ich heut auch nicht fahren...   

Wir sehen uns nächsten Mittwoch...wieder

an die UV's:
wer Morgen ab 15:30 Bock auf ne RUnde an der Veste hat...soll sich bei mir melden


----------



## Altitude (17. September 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> an die UV's:
> wer Morgen ab 15:30 Bock auf ne RUnde an der Veste hat...soll sich bei mir melden



für Kurzentschlossene:


15:00 Uhr an der Veste 

bis jetzt sind wir zu Dritt....


----------



## harry kroll (21. September 2004)

wer fährt morgen 22.09.04 um 18.00 uhr an der feste. alti ist auf jedenfall dabei, gibt es noch ein paar leute die ein licht haben und mitbiken.

ich denke da an sunflower und frazer + kumpel. muß doch möglich sein, eine kleine gruppe zu organisieren, wenn man schon ließt daß alle möglichen leute sich eine lampe bauen möchten.

also meldet euch, denn wir wollen den ganzen winter durchfahren und das ist kein witz, sondern purer ernst. 

und an coffee, ich will auch mal dein lupine sehen, hast du led.

ciao harry


----------



## sunflower (21. September 2004)

Also bei mir wird's wohl nix. Hab außerdem auch kein Licht...


----------



## FuzzyLogic (21. September 2004)

Meine Lampe ist erst naechste Woche fertig...


----------



## sunflower (21. September 2004)

Bastelt ihr mir eine mit?!


----------



## harry kroll (21. September 2004)

hallo oli,

fährst du mit?

ciao harry


----------



## Frazer (21. September 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> und frazer + kumpel.



Das Entschuldigungsschreiben meines Erziehungsberechtigten kommt noch   


Sorry, hab morgen noch nen Termin nach 18 Uhr, wird bei mir somit nix. Aber das auch im Winter brav weiter gefahren wird, is ja wohl klar   
Ich brauch nur noch ne Lampe....


----------



## HatchMan (21. September 2004)

warum trefft ihr euch nicht einfach eine stunde früher dann haben die leute die sich noch keine lampe gebastelt haben noch zeit und man kann morgen trozdem ne runde fahren also ich währ dabei sofern ich mein akku fertig bekomme oder ne laternative finde.

man wird sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (21. September 2004)

Das Licht ist weniger das Problem als die Zeit... Geht leider nicht, muss dringend lernen... War die letzten Tage zu faul... *schäm*


----------



## Altitude (21. September 2004)

HatchMan schrieb:
			
		

> warum trefft ihr euch nicht einfach eine stunde früher dann haben die leute die sich noch keine lampe gebastelt haben noch zeit und man kann morgen trozdem ne runde fahren


lass mich mal überlegen...

...weil 70% der Teilnehmer einer regelmäßigen beruflichen Beschäftigung nachgehen...
...weils schon immer so war...
...weil wir können...




			
				HatchMan schrieb:
			
		

> also ich währ dabei sofern ich mein akku fertig bekomme oder ne laternative finde.
> 
> man wird sehen.



klar, Du bist jederzeit Willkommen...

...ab 18:00 Uhr


----------



## olimtbfully (21. September 2004)

Servus Harry,
habe deine Mail erhalten, ich hab halt noch keine Lampe,
die ist auch in dieser Saison nicht mehr drinn, ich hoffe Ihr fahrt nicht
wieder nen Weltcup so wie letztes Mal? denn ich war gestern erst
am Geißkopf und mir tun noch alle Knochen weh.
Ich schau heute Abend mal wie es in der Dämmerung ohne Licht
ist, wenn bei euch einige mit Leuchte fahren häng ich mich halt drann.
Ich rühr mich noch mal morgen,
Gruß Oli


----------



## HatchMan (21. September 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> lass mich mal überlegen...
> 
> ...weil 70% der Teilnehmer einer regelmäßigen beruflichen Beschäftigung nachgehen...
> ...weils schon immer so war...
> ...



dacht ja nur !!

is ja ned so das ich untätig bin hab ja auch nen job zu erledigen. aber es währe ja möglich gewesend das die leute nicht so spät von der arbeit kommen. 
aber nichts desto torz freu ich mich auf morgen ich hoffe ich kann bei euch mithalten.
is um 18:00 treffpunkt an der veste oder wo ?

greetz


----------



## Altitude (21. September 2004)

HatchMan schrieb:
			
		

> is um 18:00 treffpunkt an der veste oder wo ?
> 
> greetz



aus diesem Grund heißt der Thread ja auch ****Wöchentlicher Termin an der Alten Veste****....

Nix für ungut


----------



## orchknurz (21. September 2004)

MAHLZEIT,
gibts jemanden aus der LAUFer gegend der morgen an die veste fährt und mich evtl. mitnehmen kann ???? komm sonst net hin......schmoll


----------



## Blackcycle (21. September 2004)

Hab leider auch kein wirkliches Licht, sondern nur so ne Cateye-Funzel.
Ich werd aber wahrscheinlich trotzdem mal auftauchen, und nen Stück mitfahren. (Vielleicht ja auch ohne den "Kantenklatscher"  )
Bis so ca 19:30 Uhr sollte es ja auch ohne Licht gehen, und dann halt Waldautobahn Richtung Heimat für mich.  
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## harry kroll (22. September 2004)

hallo oli,

es muß einfach langsamer gehen, denn ich habe immer noch schnupfen und ich kann wirklich nicht so heizen wie ein irrer, denn ich bekomme einfach keine luft. aber auch alti hat mir gestern zugesagt, daß wir es einwenig gemütlich angehen. kannst ja alex mitnehmen.

ciao harry


----------



## olimtbfully (22. September 2004)

Servus Harry,
muß mich leider heute Abmelden, schaff es nicht,
Gruß Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry kroll (22. September 2004)

schaaade


----------



## harry kroll (23. September 2004)

das war ja gestern super geil auf der alten veste. nachtbiken ist einfach was ganz besonderes. na und das selber gebastelte licht war ja auch super. 
weiter so, da kann man bestimmt was draus machen, wobei ich natürlich mein lupine nie hergeben würde.

ciao harry


----------



## harry kroll (23. September 2004)

man hatchman, dein licht, alle achtung, wie lange hat es denn noch gebrannt.
also, da gibt es einige leute die da interesse hätten.

ciao harry


----------



## Altitude (23. September 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> das war ja gestern super geil auf der alten veste. nachtbiken ist einfach was ganz besonderes.



daß Du alter Romatiker immer so schamlos Übertreiben mußt...an alle, die's verpasst haben, wir durften uns gestern sogar noch ein wenig an das Hinterrad einer Fädder Bikelegende hängen...wer???

Hab ich vergessen...seine Firma hatte irgendwas mit Weltallertüchtigung zu tun...  

@Coffee
Würd Dich gern mal wieder dabeihaben....


----------



## harry kroll (23. September 2004)

coffee ..... würde dich auch mal gerne dabei haben. so lupine ausführen und so.

ciao harry

p.s. habe nämlich eine lupine rarität


----------



## Altitude (23. September 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. habe nämlich eine lupine rarität



alter Aufschneider...

Rarität nennst Du Dein "Restlasgehäuse"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HatchMan (23. September 2004)

@harry kroll

die lampe hat noch so ungefähr ne gute halbe stunde gebrannt dann war ebbe. das dürte dann insgesammt so 1,5 std gewesen sein. das sagt mir das der akku noch verbesserungswürdig ist das licht an sich is suppi (20W). allerdings sind es nimh akkus die waren das erste mal geladen und bekommen ihre kapazität erst nach der 2-3 ladung, werde das also erst mal noch beibehalten.

@all die nicht dabei waren

gestern war genail!
meine erste tag/nachtfahrt, coole leutz, super strecken, lockere atmosphäre, alles in allem einfach subba.
das nächste mal bin ich bestimmt wieder dabei wenn ich zeit habe.

@altitude

subber führung komplis an dich hat mir sehr gefallen

TOP TOP 

Greetz Hatch


----------



## MightyM (23. September 2004)

Hi,
nachdem jetzt Hatch so von schwärmt muss ich mir ja direkt das nächste mal im Kalender anstreichen den bis jetzt war ich erst einmal dabei. 

Wie war den des Wetter am Mittwoch so? ich war nicht im Frankenländle sondern in Hesse und da wollte man nicht raus 

Grüße
Michi


----------



## harry kroll (24. September 2004)

das wetter war eigentlich genial. denn im wald haben wir gar nicht mitbekommen das es so stark regnet. die trials waren zwar etwas rutschig, aber das war gar nicht so schlimm. aber das feeling nachts mit einer lampe die trail rumzufahren ist schon absolut super.

ciao harry


----------



## karstenenh (24. September 2004)

Hi zusammen,

bin noch nicht lange hier dabei und war die letzten drei Wochen mit dem bike in Israel. Vorm Urlaub hab ich es leider nicht mehr zum Veste-Termin geschafft, aber wenn ihr jetzt mit Licht weitermacht, muß ich ja doch nicht bis nächstes Jahr warten. 

Werd mir also den kommenden Donnerstag freihalten und brauch jetzt nur noch Tips, wie und wo ich mir so eine Leuchte beschaffen kann, damit ihr mir nicht heimleuchten müßt  . So ein 20 Watt Teil, wie Hatchmans, kann wohl nicht einfach im downhill-Laden kaufen, oder?

@hatchman
Was hattest Du denn für Akkus? 5 * 1,2 Volt mit 1700 mAh?


----------



## Altitude (24. September 2004)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> war die letzten drei Wochen mit dem bike in Israel.



und wo???

Wadi Kelt, Wadi Rush, Kirat Shmona, En Gedi, Golan, Mount Tabor oder Mount Hermon??? 

Wars Du evtl noch drüben in Petra (Jordanien) oder im Libanon im Beeka Tal (Trails, Weinberge und Hisbollah-Camps...)

Ich hab  mich da auch schon mim bike rumgetrieben...das letzte mal 99...seitdem Sharon an der Macht boykottiere ichs...

Gibts den Bike-Park oben an der Libanesischen Grenze noch???


----------



## HatchMan (24. September 2004)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Hi zusammen,
> 
> Werd mir also den kommenden Donnerstag freihalten und brauch jetzt nur noch Tips, wie und wo ich mir so eine Leuchte beschaffen kann, damit ihr mir nicht heimleuchten müßt  . So ein 20 Watt Teil, wie Hatchmans, kann wohl nicht einfach im downhill-Laden kaufen, oder?
> 
> ...




meines is ne selbergebaute funzel nach jokerys anleitung hab nur noch nen schalter hinten mit reingebaut

akkus sind 12x 1.2V Ni-MH mit 3000mAh zu je 2 6er paketen verpackt und die dann in reihe somit 14.4V nennspannung am ausgang. die akkus haben jetzt bei der zweiten ladung noch bisl zugelegt und laut messung 3500mAh aufgenommen.


----------



## karstenenh (24. September 2004)

@hatchman

ups, doch so viele? Naja, ist ja auch besser mit 14,4 Volt sonst glühen die Leitungen ja schon bei soviel Strom. 

Und wo find ich Jokerys Anleitung?


----------



## karstenenh (24. September 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> und wo???



Hi Alti,

mööönsch, kennst Dich ja richtig aus. Ich war in Rosh Pinah, 30 km südlich von Kirjat Schmona und gut 10 km nördlich vom Kinneret. Von da aus hab ich meine Touren gemacht. Jeden 2. Tag so etwa, mit durchschnittlich 60 km und 1000 Hm. Die Seeumrundung hab ich mir fürs nächste Mal aufgehoben. Aber auf den Hermon rauf war super. Fast 1500 m Aufstieg am Stück bei 33 Grad. Ich hab's genossen. Nördlich von Kirjat Schmona war ich nicht, deshalb weiß ich auch nichts von dem Bike-Park. Wo war der denn genau?

Hab mir sagen lassen, Beeka-Tal und Chula-Tal seien dasselbe. Rosh Pinah und Kirjat Schmona liegen im Chula-Tal. Aber wie gesagt, ich bin immer von Rosh Pinah aus gestartet, und von da bis Jordanien war mir einfach zu weit   

Aber Trails und Weinberge gibt es im Chula-Tal auch, jedenfalls in den Golanhöhen oder nach Westen rüber (Safed, Mount Meron). Nur keine Hisbollah Camps, dafür aber jede Menge israelischer Militärstützpunkte, die natürlich auf keiner Karte eingezeichnet sind. Plane auf jeden Fall, wieder hinzufahren, wenn möglich noch länger und dann auch mal bis in den Negev runter. En Gedi habe ich bis jetzt nur zu Fuß kennengelernt, das will ich so gerne mal mit dem Rad machen. 2002 im Juli hatte es da 46 Grad im Schatten, es war nur nirgendwo Schatten ...

Von Sharon merkt man oben im Galil eh nichts. Allerdings gibt es da viele Stellen wo Raketen von den Syrern und der Hisb'Allah eingeschlagen sind. Die Isrelis sehen das alles differenziert bis gemischt. Du weißt doch: Vier Israelis, sieben Meinungen, mindestens. Manchmal ist das sehr hilfreich und nützlich.


----------



## HatchMan (24. September 2004)

http://www.joerky.de/korrektur.html?page=/mtb/powerlampe/powerlampe.htm

das die anleitung

du brauchst halt so viele zellen damit du die spannung herbekommst mit
14.4V leuchtet die funzel halt noch ein gutes stück heller. kannst natürlich auch nen 12V bleiakku nehmen der läst sich allerdings ned so schön verpacken.


----------



## karstenenh (24. September 2004)

HatchMan schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.joerky.de/korrektur.html?page=/mtb/powerlampe/powerlampe.htm
> 
> die anleitung
> 
> kannst natürlich auch nen 12V bleiakku nehmen der läst sich allerdings ned so schön verpacken.



*loool*
Ja klar, mensch, das ist doch DIE Idee. Ne alte Autobatterie müßt ich noch irgendwo haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (24. September 2004)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Du weißt doch: Vier Israelis, sieben Meinungen, mindestens. Manchmal ist das sehr hilfreich und nützlich.



Stimmt...

In Galiläa hab ich mich auch oft rumgetrieben...vor allem im arabischen Teil von Nazahret...war bis jetzt glaub ich 4 mal drüben...auch schon für länger...

....wenn Du wieder drüben bist, solltest Du auf alle Fälle das Wadi Khelt von Jerusalm nach Jerico fahren.... geniale Trails...mit einigen interessanten Klettersteigeinlagen und die Treppen runter zum Kloster sind auch nicht zu verachten...

Den Flyer von dem Bikepark  hab ich noch irgendwo..,mirt fällt nur der Name grad net ein....war aber eine WC-fähige DH-Strecke und einiges an Fireroads...und nen Lift hatten se auch... der Initiator der Sache war ein Kanadier...

Was auch cool ist, ist die Steinwüste um Beer'Shewa... Trails zum abwinken....


----------



## karstenenh (24. September 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ...vor allem im arabischen Teil von Nazahret...war bis jetzt glaub ich 4 mal drüben...auch schon für länger...
> 
> ....wenn Du wieder drüben bist, solltest Du auf alle Fälle das Wadi Khelt von Jerusalm nach Jerico fahren.... geniale Trails...
> 
> ...



Ich kenn mich leider immer noch nicht mit den Abkürzungen aus. CC und DH geht ja noch, aber was bitte ist WC-fähig und was sind fireroads?

Nazareth hab ich bis jetzt immer gemieden, da läuft mir zu viel Christenrummel ab, aber schön steil ist's da. Einem Evangelium gemäß wollten die Einwohner den Jesus da ja von ihrer Klippe stürzen, weil sie seine Worte nicht ertragen konnten. Ein Prophet gilt nichts in seiner Vaterstadt ....

Jerusalem - Jericho hat mich damals 2002 schon gelockt, aber da hatte ich keine bike dabei und leihen war damals in Jerusalem noch nicht, ist wohl heute noch so. Du hast Dein bike auch jeweils mitgenommen, nehme ich an. Kannst Du mir Tips geben, wie und wo ich Teile zum case-bau bekommen kann, oder eines bauen lassen kann? Meine Pappkiste wird keine weitere Reise mehr überstehen.

Und Steinwüste um Be'er Schewa hört sich auch sehr gut an. War 2002 nur einmal mit dem Wagen in der Stadt, weil ne Freundin da auf ein Amt mußte. Hatte keine Zeit, mich umzusehen. 

Im Negev warst Du noch nicht? Oder hast Du da auch noch Tips für mich?

Ach, und wo wir gerade bei Tips sind, kann mir jemand ein Tourenbuch für unsere Gegend hier empfehlen?

Karsten


----------



## karstenenh (24. September 2004)

HatchMan schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.joerky.de/korrektur.html?page=/mtb/powerlampe/powerlampe.htm



Danke für den link, hatchman. Sieht alles prima aus. Allerdings bin ich am überlegen, ob es nicht noch besser ist, das Lämpchen am Helm zu befestigen, schließlich brauch ich das Licht da, wo ich grad hinsehe, und nicht, wo der Lenker hinzeigt, sofern ein Lenker zeigen kann.

Ich denke also da so an eine Art einer Grubenlampe. Hat jemand damit vielleicht schon (schlechte) Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## TortureKing (24. September 2004)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den link, hatchman. Sieht alles prima aus. Allerdings bin ich am überlegen, ob es nicht noch besser ist, das Lämpchen am Helm zu befestigen, schließlich brauch ich das Licht da, wo ich grad hinsehe, und nicht, wo der Lenker hinzeigt, sofern ein Lenker zeigen kann.
> 
> Ich denke also da so an eine Art einer Grubenlampe. Hat jemand damit vielleicht schon (schlechte) Erfahrungen gemacht?



einfach 2 Lämpchen machen und eine davon am Helm befestigen .... mit Schalter am Lenker ..... ich bastel gerade, kann also noch nichts zeigen ....


----------



## Altitude (24. September 2004)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenn mich leider immer noch nicht mit den Abkürzungen aus. CC und DH geht ja noch, aber was bitte ist WC-fähig und was sind fireroads?



WC =Worldcup = Weltcup
Fireroad = Feuerstraße = geschotterter Waldweg



			
				karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Im Negev warst Du noch nicht? Oder hast Du da auch noch Tips für mich?



...das ist geheim!



			
				karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, und wo wir gerade bei Tips sind, kann mir jemand ein Tourenbuch für unsere Gegend hier empfehlen?
> 
> Karsten


die Bücher kannste vergessen...kauf Dir ne 
Fritsch-Landkarte  und fahr einfach los...oder komm einfach mal mit uns...


----------



## Beelzebub (24. September 2004)

Duuuhuuuuu Alti wie siehts bei dir am we mit biken aus????   alles anderen sind natürlich auch angesprochen!!!

entweder morgen nachmittag oder am sonntag egal wann


----------



## kindergartenkin (24. September 2004)

Huhu 
bin neu hier weil ich noch leute such die mich mit nehmen würden

bin 18  189cm   80kg
fahr n s8 elite von stevens 
fahr technik naja passt scho
kondition passt auch kann aber kein marathon fahrn

könnte am sonntag vielleicht mal mitfahrn



cu jake


----------



## HatchMan (24. September 2004)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den link, hatchman. Sieht alles prima aus. Allerdings bin ich am überlegen, ob es nicht noch besser ist, das Lämpchen am Helm zu befestigen, schließlich brauch ich das Licht da, wo ich grad hinsehe, und nicht, wo der Lenker hinzeigt, sofern ein Lenker zeigen kann.
> 
> Ich denke also da so an eine Art einer Grubenlampe. Hat jemand damit vielleicht schon (schlechte) Erfahrungen gemacht?




also wo du die lampe hinbaus bleibt einzig und allein dir überlassen bis jetzt hat es sich für mich noch nicht als nachteil erwiesen das das ding am lenker ist. Ich würde sagen ausprobieren dann stellst du sehr schnell fest was dir besser taugt.


----------



## Altitude (24. September 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> Duuuhuuuuu Alti wie siehts bei dir am we mit biken aus????   alles anderen sind natürlich auch angesprochen!!!
> 
> entweder morgen nachmittag oder am sonntag egal wann



*Sonntag Früh/Vormittag - Tiergarten - Brunn -Klamm und zurück mim Eingänger???* 



			
				kindergartenkin schrieb:
			
		

> bin neu hier weil ich noch leute such die mich mit nehmen würden



na dann, welcome...
einfach das Forum aufmerksam lesen und mal zu einem der ausgeschriebenen Treffpunkt kommen...jeder ist willkommen...und die Frangen sind auch alle recht nett...ich net...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mox (24. September 2004)

Hi,

also ich bin am Mittwoch das erste mal mit euch mitgefahren (der mit dem blauen Scottbike).

Jetzt wollte ich fragen, wann denn der nächste Termin ist, ob am WE jetzt was geht oder erst nächsten Donnerstag( KW 140 ).

Das einzige Problem was ich hab, mein Vorbau knaxt und ich muss meine Scheiben neu ausrichten... (mit unterlegscheiben zu den Bremsbacken zentrieren).

Aber das kann ich theoretisch ja morgen machen, wenn am Sonntag was los ist.

Also würde mich freuen, wenn jemand bescheid gibt, wann und wo der nächste Termin ist, ich sag dann morgen bescheid, ob ich komme oder nicht


----------



## Beelzebub (24. September 2004)

geht in ordnung!!!!! nur ohne eingänger, da hab ich immo keinen der fährt.

9 uhr?? 10 uhr??


----------



## TortureKing (25. September 2004)

shit ... silke hat am So 30sten .....


----------



## Beelzebub (25. September 2004)

gut zu wissen. dann komm ich aufm rückweg auf nen kaffee vorbei


----------



## Altitude (25. September 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> geht in ordnung!!!!! nur ohne eingänger, da hab ich immo keinen der fährt.
> 
> 9 uhr?? 10 uhr??



Ok, Du mim Schalter und ich mim Eingänger...

10:00 klingt gut...Parkplatz am Löwensaal!!!


----------



## TortureKing (25. September 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> gut zu wissen. dann komm ich aufm rückweg auf nen kaffee vorbei



wenn du nicht all zu versaut bist, gerne .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mox (25. September 2004)

wo fahrt ihr denn? eventuell würde ich mitfahren


----------



## Beelzebub (25. September 2004)

hi mox:

so wie es oben steht. vom tiergarten nach brunn und von dort durch die klamm nach ungelstetten und wieder zurück.
treffpunkt 10uhr parkplatz löwensaal beim tiergarten


----------



## Altitude (25. September 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> hi mox:
> 
> so wie es oben steht. vom tiergarten nach brunn und von dort durch die klamm nach ungelstetten und wieder zurück.
> treffpunkt 10uhr parkplatz löwensaal beim tiergarten



Genau!!!

Bis Morgen Früh...


----------



## mox (26. September 2004)

ok, da ich keinen Plan habe, wo das ist, glaub ich bleib ich besser daheim und schlaf schön aus und mach nachmittags ne schöne gemütliche Runde 
(oder fang mit dem Bau meiner Funzel an)


----------



## harry kroll (27. September 2004)

hy hatchman,

deine lampe ist doch eine 12 v lampe. und der akku ist doch ein wenig höher.
frage nur, weil ich eine helmlampe daheim habe, aber keine ahnung wieviel volt. na mal schauen, denn ich möchte mir eine neue helmlampe bauen, denn die alte ist so rießig, da schaue ich aus wie ein höhlenforscher.
es gibt doch auch vom durchmesser kleinere halogenlampen, sind die nix, denn wenn die die gleiche leistung haben, dann nehme ich doch sowas.

ciao harry


----------



## harry kroll (27. September 2004)

hallo mox,

der nächste termin ist donnerstag um 18.00 uhr an der alten veste und um 18.30 am forsthaus. 

gerade wochen immer donnerstag
ungerade wochen immer mittwochs

ciao harry


----------



## MightyM (27. September 2004)

Hi,
ich denke ich werd diese Woche auch mal mitfahren. Hab heut morgen im Wetterbericht gehört das es ab Donnerstag wieder trocken sein soll *freu* und außerdem sollte bis dahin auch meine Lampe einsatzbereit sein .


----------



## karstenenh (27. September 2004)

Ist Lampe eigentlich Pflicht für nächsten Donnerstag oder kommt man auch ohne halbwegs durch? Um 19:30 sieht man im Wald doch nix mehr, und bis dahin werd ich meine noch nicht fertig haben.   

Karsten

PS: Danke für die Tips und die Erklärungen der Abkürzungen btw


----------



## harry kroll (27. September 2004)

das problem ist wirklich, daß es im wald schon eher sehr viel dunkler ist als auf der straße. also hättest du nicht viel zeit mit uns zu biken. wenn nicht, macht nix, wir fahren jede woche, und irgendwann wird deine lampe schon fertig sein.

ciao harry


----------



## mox (27. September 2004)

Also ich werde meine Lampe bis dahin auch noch nicht fertig haben, aber eine Std. kann man schon noch mitfahren, das ging das letzte mal auch 

Meint ihr mit Forsthaus das Hotel, beim Wildschweingehege (da hab ich euch ja das letzte mal getroffen)
Dann bin ich um 18:30 entweder da, oder um 18:00 schon an der alten Veste (ich fahr ja vorher auch immer n bisl, dann kann ich auch da hin kommen)

Trefft ihr euch unten an der alten Veste, bei dem Parkplatz, oder oben bei dem Plateau ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (27. September 2004)

mox schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich werde meine Lampe bis dahin auch noch nicht fertig haben, aber eine Std. kann man schon noch mitfahren, das ging das letzte mal auch
> 
> Meint ihr mit Forsthaus das Hotel, beim Wildschweingehege (da hab ich euch ja das letzte mal getroffen)
> Dann bin ich um 18:30 entweder da, oder um 18:00 schon an der alten Veste (ich fahr ja vorher auch immer n bisl, dann kann ich auch da hin kommen)
> ...



Alte Veste: Parkplatz vorm Turm....
Forsthaus: Beginn Trimm-DIch_Pfad zwischen Hotel und Wildschweinrotte


----------



## HatchMan (27. September 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> hy hatchman,
> 
> deine lampe ist doch eine 12 v lampe. und der akku ist doch ein wenig höher.
> frage nur, weil ich eine helmlampe daheim habe, aber keine ahnung wieviel volt.
> ...



richtig
die lampe ist ne 12V 20W und die akkus haben insgesammt 14.4V mit 3000mha


----------



## Andi999 (27. September 2004)

Hi,
ich fahr am Donnerstag auch mal mit.(hoffe des is am donnerstag, da blick ich net ganz durch  ).
Ich hoff ihr fahrt net ganz so schnell, ich hab nämlich ziemlich wenig fahrtechnik aufm mtb und bin erst 15.  

Andi


----------



## harry kroll (28. September 2004)

also wenn du nicht ganz untrainiert bist, dann kommst du schon mit, außerdem machen wir immer mal einen halt um auf fahrer zu warten die nicht ganz mitkommen. und wenn es wieder 7 oder 8 leute sind, muß man sowieso warten, denn dann ist bei singeltrials die schlange einfach zu lang.

ciao harry


----------



## HatchMan (28. September 2004)

also ich melde mich schon mal an für donnerstag hab jetzt auch ein neues leuchtmittel mit engerem abstrahlwinkel *G*

Greetz Hatch


----------



## harry kroll (29. September 2004)

na da bin ich aber gespannt. die wird bestimmt der brüller sein.

ciao harry


----------



## MightyM (29. September 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn du nicht ganz untrainiert bist, dann kommst du schon mit, außerdem machen wir immer mal einen halt um auf fahrer zu warten die nicht ganz mitkommen. und wenn es wieder 7 oder 8 leute sind, muß man sowieso warten, denn dann ist bei singeltrials die schlange einfach zu lang.
> 
> ciao harry




wenn das so ist,... dann denk ich das ich mich auch mal blicken lass. Es sei denn das Wetter is so wie heute *grrr*.

grüße
Michi


----------



## Altitude (30. September 2004)

Hi, hab gerade ne Nightride-Umfrage 
ins Leben gerufen....


----------



## karstenenh (30. September 2004)

MightyM schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das so ist,... dann denk ich das ich mich auch mal blicken lass. Es sei denn das Wetter is so wie heute *grrr*.
> 
> grüße
> Michi



Nee, das Wetter wird heute prima bleiben. Laut Donnerwetter regnet es heute nicht mehr in unserer Gegend. Sagt auch die lokale Vorhersage für heute.  Trails werden aber trotzdem etwas angeweicht sein, schätze ich, aber das macht die Sache ja nur interessanter (und etwas langsamer). Und bis 19:00 Uhr müßte man auch ohne Lampe noch relativ gut durchkommen, selbst im Wald. Ich kann es leider nur nicht ausprobieren, weil es mich grippal erwischt hat. Schade, hatte mich echt gefreut. Aber ich bleib dran. Der regelmäßige nightride ab KW 43 lockt eh, und mit Umstellung auf Winterzeit ist es dann auch um 19:00 Uhr zappenduster egal ob unter Bäumen oder im faden nordeuropäischen Mondlicht.  

Grüße und happy trail heut abend an alle, die mitfahren
Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hr_Meier (30. September 2004)

So,

Akku ist fertig gebastelt, ich fahr heute Abend also auch mit.
(Hoffentlich fällt das Teil nicht aus....)

Gruß Mario


----------



## FimaFeng (30. September 2004)

Hi

ich bin vor einer Woche mit mox am Forsthaus zu euch gestossen, und wir sind n stündle mit euch gefahren. Würde heute auch kommen, wenn ich bis dahin schaffe, das Öl von meinen Scheiben runterzubekommen (das erste mal entlüftet   ). mox kann heut nicht, ist bei nem Geburtstag. 

Also wenn ich das in 2h hinbekomme, bin ich um 18:30 am Forsthaus


----------



## HatchMan (30. September 2004)

BOA EH

ich habs überlebt 
heute bin ich um eine erfahrung reicher.
der ride heute war wieder mal deluxe! freu mich schon aufs nächste mal.

@ harry 
wegen deim akku kann man sich ja mal treffen da wird sich bestimmt ne lösung finden. wir wohnen ja nicht all zu weit auseinander.

Greetz
Hatch


----------



## harry kroll (1. Oktober 2004)

hy hatchman,

na kannst du heute überhaupt laufen. nur mit der großen scheibe ist doch echt mist. du mußt dich doch fühlen als hättest du elfantenbeine.

aber der hammer gestern war doch black surf mit ihren singelspeed. da sieht man doch, was wir alles für weicheier sind.

ich weiß nicht, mit einen singelspeed an der veste, das ist schon craß.

ciao harry


----------



## blacksurf (1. Oktober 2004)

hab mich gestern auch mal wieder Blicken lassen mehr oder weniger ungeplant, ich wollte heute eigentlich nur mein ssp testen (der Wasgau-Marathon winkt), einfach eine gemütliche Rund drehen im Stadtwald, aber ich lies mich dann noch überreden ein Stückchen mitzufahren, ächz...ich war wohl mehr ein Hindernis am Berg aber egal, schliesslich sind die ganzen Jungs alle Schalter gefahren  
WEICHEIER hihi...

Schee wars trotzdem! Und ihr wart ja auch rücksichtsvoll zu mir   
Blacksurf


----------



## Altitude (1. Oktober 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ...schliesslich sind die ganzen Jungs alle Schalter gefahren
> WEICHEIER hihi...



...wie schon gestern Abend mindestens 6mal vorgehalten...

..hättst was gsacht...wär ich mim SPOT gekommen...

...aber trotzdem: 
*R E S P E K T ! !* 

BTW:
Gibt Deine Kamara nicht mehr her wie 227 mal 171 bei 72 DPI????

Kennst Du Photoshop von Adobe???

Wenn Ja:

Geh mal unter den Menüpunkt "Bild / Bildgröße" da kannst Du im oberen Drittel des Fensters das Bildformat festlegen...spiel einfach ein wenig rum...so ne 500er Breite wäre ein akzeptabler Wert...spiel einfach ein wenig rum...nur Mut - ist ganz einfach!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (1. Oktober 2004)

ach was Photoshop...nie gehört 

ich habs heute Morgen einfach schnell draufgeladen..
Quick and dirty....quasi...

Werde mich das nächste Mal mehr bemühen
Versprochen!

Blacksurf


----------



## Altitude (1. Oktober 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Quick and dirty....quasi...



...ist das bei allem so????


----------



## blacksurf (1. Oktober 2004)

nö....
Blacksurf


----------



## Frazer (1. Oktober 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist das bei allem so????




Muss ja net jeder so sein wie Du...


----------



## HatchMan (1. Oktober 2004)

@harry

es ging so hätt mir den heutigen tag schlimmer vorgestellt.
merks schon aber is nicht wirklich schlimm.


----------



## blacksurf (1. Oktober 2004)

und nochmal

Blacksurf


----------



## Altitude (1. Oktober 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ja net jeder so sein wie Du...



für Dich reichts alle Mal....
 

and now to completly different:

*Termine für die nächsten beiden Wochen:* 

KW 41 Mittwoch um 19:00 Uhr an der Veste (Guide Harry - ich bin in Wienna)
KW 42 Mittwoch um 19:00 Uhr an der Veste ( Guide wieder Ich)


----------



## Frazer (1. Oktober 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> und nochmal




Wer isn der mit dem sizilianisch geschnittenen Trikot von DirtRag ??????


----------



## Altitude (1. Oktober 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Wer isn der mit dem sizilianisch geschnittenen Trikot von DirtRag ??????



keine Ahnung...aber ich denke Du triffst Ihn am Sonntag...er wird sicherlich auf Dich zukommen....


----------



## Altitude (5. Oktober 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> KW 41 Mittwoch um 19:00 Uhr an der Veste (Guide Harry - ich bin in Wienna)



...daran wollt ich nochmal erinnern...


BTW:
Harry hat seine Fit****er-Phase also viele Späße...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MightyM (5. Oktober 2004)

Also ich bin zu 98% wieder dabei muss nur noch akkus laden 

bis denne


----------



## HatchMan (5. Oktober 2004)

da meld ich mich doch auch gleich mal 

*G*


----------



## harry kroll (6. Oktober 2004)

hallo leute,

so leid es mir tut, ich kann heute abend nicht, ist leider was dazwischen gekommen. 

ciao harry

p.s. muß hatchman den führer machen


----------



## blacksurf (6. Oktober 2004)

och 
jetzt hatte ich mir überlegt wieder zu kommen, jetzt kneifst du, schade

Blacksurf


----------



## MightyM (6. Oktober 2004)

hmm ...   
hab mich schon die ganze (ok halbe) Woche drauf gefreut und die akkus platzen auch scho fast.
Ich denke dann fahr ich halt heut abend ne kleinere Runde alleine.


----------



## HatchMan (6. Oktober 2004)

ich will euch ja ned enttäuschen würd ja gern guide machen aber nachts reicht meine nase dafür noch ned so ganz aus.

aber wie mighty schon sagte ne kleine runde treten wir auf jeden fall.
würde trozdem sagen 19:00 veste und dann kömmer ja schaun wie wirs angehen wollen.

greetz Hatch


----------



## Blackcycle (6. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
ich meld mich auch mal unverbindlich, d.h. wenn ich bis heute abend das Problem der Akkuverpackung und Befestigung derselben am Bike gelöst hab, bin ich dabei.
Und a bissl kenn ich mich ja auch aus, wir werden schon wieder aus dem Wald rausfinden.


----------



## harry kroll (6. Oktober 2004)

bin ich froh das ihr trotzdem fahrt. hatte schon ein ganz schlechtes gewissen.
danke....

ciao harry


----------



## HatchMan (6. Oktober 2004)

es kann doch immer was kommen womit man nicht rechnet mach dir kein kopf wir schlagen uns schon durch *G*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HatchMan (6. Oktober 2004)

na was war denn los hat sich keiner ausm haus getraut bei dem wetter ??

wir war klatsch nass und schlamm gabs auch genug *G* war auch mal geil hehe.

hoffe das nächste mal is wieder mehr beteiligung 
wenigstens MightyM und Feuerbowle haben dem wetter getrozt.

so denn auf hoffentlich besseres wetter nächste woche!!


----------



## Blackcycle (7. Oktober 2004)

Ja war mir doch a bissl zu nass, 
außerdem bin ich immer noch auf der Suche nach einer passenden Tasche für die Akkus.  

Gruß Bernd


----------



## HatchMan (7. Oktober 2004)

was hast du für akkus ich hab meine in ne getränkeflasche mit großer öffnung gepackt. funzt einwandfrei


----------



## Altitude (12. Oktober 2004)

Moin,

ich möchte nochmals an Morgen, Mittoch um 19.00 Uhr an der Veste erinnern...


----------



## HatchMan (12. Oktober 2004)

muss mich leider abmelden für morgen denn meine frau is krank und ich muss auf den sohnemann aufpassen.
so denn HF und keine Stürze!


----------



## Hr_Meier (12. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

bin dabei.

Gruß Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (12. Oktober 2004)

Mist, aber leider ist von meiner Lampe nur die Hälfte angekommen   , daher bin ich morgen nicht wie am Sonntag angemerkt dabei ..... aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben ... I schwör


----------



## Eraserhead-de (12. Oktober 2004)

Jau,  wenn's Wetter so bleibt, wie's is, bin ich auch wieder dabei. Und wenn's regnet, habe ich ne gute Ausrede: Meine Sigma Mirage ist (glaube ich) leider nicht Wasserdicht! 


CU  Martin


----------



## Andi999 (13. Oktober 2004)

Hi, bin heut auch wieder dabei  
Treffpunkt Parkplatz an der Veste um 19,00???  

CU Andi


----------



## Altitude (13. Oktober 2004)

*Ich schaffs net....*   

Viele Späße ohne mich....


----------



## mox (13. Oktober 2004)

Ok, da ich heute schon gefahren bin und noch n bisl was für die Schule zu tun hatte fahr ich nächste Woche Donnerstag mit =) dann ist meine Lampe auch fertig (die zweite vielleicht auch schon *froi*)


----------



## karstenenh (13. Oktober 2004)

War heute nun tatsächlich das erste mal dabei, zwar ohne Licht aber immerhin. Hatte schon damit gerechnet, daß ich mich ziemlich früh würde ausklinken müssen, aber trotzdem, schon die ersten Minuten haben mir gezeigt, daß es sich auf jeden Fall lohnt, regelmäßig mitzufahren. Wenn ich an all die schönen Stellen denke, die ich allein schon heute abend kennengelernt habe und an denen ich bis lang nicht mal ihr Existenz ahnend dauernd vorbei gefahren bin ...


----------



## Altitude (17. Oktober 2004)

soderla...

Wasgau ist vorbei...lasst uns wieder zum Tagesgeschäft kommen...

 *Mittwoch 20.10. 19:00 Veste - ladet schon mal die Akkus *


----------



## TortureKing (18. Oktober 2004)




----------



## blacksurf (19. Oktober 2004)

na da werde ich wohl mal vorbeikucken, es sei denn ihr tragt ein Rennen aus
Diesmal aber mit Schalter....


Tinkers kleine Schwester


----------



## Andi999 (19. Oktober 2004)

Bin auch wieder dabei aber wahrscheinlich mim Crosser  

Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (20. Oktober 2004)

Moin Herrschaften,

bin krank fühl mich wie ausgekotzt...warscheinlich hab ich mir in Wasgau ne erkältung eingefangen...

...viele Späße ohne mich...


----------



## Bateman (20. Oktober 2004)

siehste Schnucki, hab dir doch gleich gesagt dass Du nicht mit mir schmusen sollst...

Gute Besserung von einem ebenfalls erkälteten...

Bateman


----------



## Frazer (20. Oktober 2004)

Na dann mal gute Besserung euch beiden


----------



## MightyM (20. Oktober 2004)

Hoi,
zu 99% bin ich heut abend auch mal wieder mit dabei *g*


----------



## mox (20. Oktober 2004)

fängts 18Uhr heute an der alten Veste an?


----------



## blacksurf (20. Oktober 2004)

nachdem ich immernoch am Schreibtisch sitze *grummel*
und es auch noch regnet   

fahr ich heute leider nicht mit!

Blacksurf


----------



## mox (20. Oktober 2004)

ich sitze auch noch hier (ich zieh mich grade an) also ich fahr mit =)


----------



## Blackcycle (20. Oktober 2004)

Bei dem Wetter bleib ich auch daheim. 

Gruß Bernd


----------



## MightyM (20. Oktober 2004)

Guten Abend, 

bin wieder zurück von der Tour. Leider waren wir nur zu dritt. Weder um 19:00 an der Veste noch um 19:30 am Forsthaus war jemand (nichteinmal eine Walkergruppe). Dann haben wir uns dazu entschlossen es heute gut sein zu lassen und sind im Regen wieder nach hause gefahren 

Leider scheint es immer zu regnen wenn ich mitfahre *grrr*

Grüße,

Radlputzer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FimaFeng (20. Oktober 2004)

Ich und mox waren heute um kurz nach 18:00 an der Veste und um halb 7 am Forsthaus. Dachten es wären die Zeiten. 

Wir haben dann aber ne größere Gruppe anderer Biker getroffen, mit denen wir noch ne halbe Stunde gefahren sind. 

Die Strecke von denen war aber nich so dolle (kann auch daran liegen, dass es nass war...und das meine Lampe nich mehr richtig im Sockel steckte   naja..)


----------



## Altitude (21. Oktober 2004)

FimaFeng schrieb:
			
		

> Ich und mox waren heute um kurz nach 18:00 an der Veste und um halb 7 am Forsthaus. Dachten es wären die Zeiten.



Leider Nein, seit neuesten gilt die "Winterregelung"  - generell um 19:00 an der Veste  - hab ich aber hier auch schon angekündigt...

Also:

*Nächsten Donnerstag (28.10.) um 19.00 Uhr an der Veste* 

Alles wird gut!


----------



## mox (21. Oktober 2004)

habt ihr nicht mal am Wochenende nochmal Zeit? dass wir den verpassten Termin von dieser Woche alle nachholen können??
Dann sind vielleicht auch die beiden, die jetzt krank sind wieder fit


----------



## Altitude (28. Oktober 2004)

Hiermit möchte ich nochmal an den heutigen Nightride erinnern....


----------



## Frazer (28. Oktober 2004)

Ich werd mal schauen, ob ich es pünktlich schaffe, hab noch um halb 5 nen Termin beim Zahnarzt....


----------



## TortureKing (28. Oktober 2004)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (28. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

>


----------



## harry kroll (28. Oktober 2004)

hallo alex,

da ich immer noch einen steifen habe, kann ich nicht mitbiken. steif ist aber nur der hals, nicht das du denkst ich renne die ganze zeit mit einen ständer rum.

hoffentlich klappt es dann nächste woche.

ciao harry


----------



## FimaFeng (28. Oktober 2004)

ich bin dabei


----------



## TortureKing (30. Oktober 2004)

hehe ... soderle .... .... die Selbstbaulampen brennen hell ..... nächstes Mal ist Mittwoch .... und der TK kann endlich auch mal mit 

Bis zum Mittwoch um 19:00 Uhr an der Feste ... *FREU*


----------



## TortureKing (1. November 2004)

so schnell wird man von der Zeit eingeholt ..... bin doch nicht dabei


----------



## Altitude (2. November 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> so schnell wird man von der Zeit eingeholt ..... bin doch nicht dabei



was ist den nun schon wieder...

...Du wechselst Deine Meinung fast so oft wie ne Frau...


----------



## TortureKing (2. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> was ist den nun schon wieder...
> 
> ...Du wechselst Deine Meinung fast so oft wie ne Frau...



Mein Kunde .......


----------



## Andi999 (3. November 2004)

Bin heut wieder mal dabei  
Cu later


----------



## Frazer (3. November 2004)

Ich kann leider mal wieder nicht....


----------



## mox (3. November 2004)

also ich kann,
aber ich hab bis vor 1,5h vergessen meine Akkus zu laden... mist...

aber die waren noch leicht voll, ich hoffe die halten noch ne Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FimaFeng (3. November 2004)

Heut bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## Altitude (3. November 2004)

meine neue Waschmaschine kommt erst zwischen 18:00 und 19:00 Uhr...   

Ich komm nicht mit...  

Viele Späße

P.S. auf Harry braucht Ihr nicht warten, der spielt mim Rennrad, der alte Fit****ker


----------



## mox (3. November 2004)

dann sind wir heute wieder nur zu 3.

Andi999
FimaFeng
und ich ?

oder kommt noch jemand?


----------



## Frazer (3. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> meine neue Waschmaschine kommt erst ...




Neue Freundin?????


----------



## mox (3. November 2004)

naja, wir waren heute nur 3 ausm Forum, ein Kumpel von Andi999
und 3 Leute von soner anderen Truppe.
Wir sind nur Waldautobahnen gefahren, war daher nicht so spaßig wie mit dir Alti    

ALLTIII wir haben dich vermisst


----------



## FimaFeng (3. November 2004)

mox schrieb:
			
		

> ALLTIII wir haben dich vermisst



*zustimm*

Und die sind mir auch viel zu schnell gefahren, und mein Rücken hat wehgetan


----------



## harry kroll (4. November 2004)

hallo leute,

wenn ihr ein bischen eher mailen könntet, dann wäre ich mitgefahren. hatte gedacht, daß keiner fährt. 

also vielleicht könnt ihr nächsten mittwoch mailen wer am donnerstag mitfährt,
dann kann ich das vielleicht einplanen.

ciao harry


----------



## Andi999 (4. November 2004)

Schön wars, mal richtig schnelles Tempo  
Wir sind dann aber auch ein paar Trails gefahren, die recht anspruchsvoll waren.
Mich hats dann noch ordentlich auf die Fre**e gehaut:  
Fazit- Platzwunde an der Schläfe und all meine Klamotten voller Blut,
war aber dann nicht so extrem schlimm( hat nach 10min aufgehört zubluten)  bin dann selber heim gefahren, musste auch nicht genäht werden!  
    
So far 
Andi


----------



## mox (4. November 2004)

aua,
ich wünsch dir gute Besserung!

Wusste gar nicht, dass es im fürther Stadtwald so angspruchsvolle Trails gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (5. November 2004)

mox schrieb:
			
		

> Wusste gar nicht, dass es im fürther Stadtwald so angspruchsvolle Trails gibt



strimmt, die sollte man mir mal zeigen...ich find den Wald ziemlich "öde"


----------



## Altitude (8. November 2004)

So, diese Woche wieder Donnerstag 19.00 Uhr an der Veste...

Wer kommt???


----------



## FimaFeng (8. November 2004)

Ich werd wohl dabei sein


----------



## TortureKing (8. November 2004)

Donnerstag ist der 11.  

Da gibts nur 2 Programme:
1. Der liebsten einen mit Leckereien gefüllten Pelzmärtel (St. Martin) kredenzen
2. Mit dem Kind um die Häuser ziehen 

" Ich geh mit meiner Laterne,
und meine Laterne mit mir.
Oben leuchten die Sterne,
und unten leuchten wir.
..... "


----------



## showman (8. November 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag ist der 11.
> 
> Da gibts nur 2 Programme:
> 1. Der liebsten einen mit Leckereien gefüllten Pelzmärtel (St. Martin) kredenzen
> ...


Genauso schauts aus  

Gruß Showman


----------



## TortureKing (8. November 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Genauso schauts aus
> 
> Gruß Showman



Ach ist doch nicht so schlimm .... wir nehmen das mit dem "und unten leuchten wir" immer ziemlich wörtlich ... einer hat immer nen Schnappes im flachen Mann dabei, um die Pausen zwischen den Glühweinstationen erträglich zu machen .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi999 (9. November 2004)

Kann leider nicht!
Scheiß Latein-Schulaufgabe  

Andi


----------



## mox (10. November 2004)

...meine Lupine geht aus,
ich fahr nach haus,
rabimell rabamell rabumm 

ja oder so ähnlich hab ich das in erinnerung

Also ich weiß noch nicht ob ich morgen dabei bin, mal schauen,
kommt auf meine Verfassung an, ich spüre eine Grippe anfliegen!


----------



## Altitude (11. November 2004)

so, wer kommt heut noch alles????


----------



## mox (11. November 2004)

Ich 

nachdem ich vor zwei Stunden von der Schule gekommen bin,
und für morgen alles gemacht habe,
kann ich doch schon, also ich bin dabei =) jetzt noch schnell anziehen aufs Klo und zur alten Veste strampeln!!


----------



## Altitude (11. November 2004)

mox schrieb:
			
		

> Ich



Jepp...und schee wars...ich hab noch nen kurzen "Schlenkerer" zum Haidenberg gemacht...

@all
am Mittwoch will ich wieder mehr sehen...


----------



## mox (12. November 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp...und schee wars...ich hab noch nen kurzen "Schlenkerer" zum Haidenberg gemacht...



Jop, war richtig schee, hab ich ja schon im anderen Thread geschrieben 
Und auf den Haidenberg wäre ich auch noch mit gefahren, das hätten die Lampen schon noch mitgemacht  aber naja, egal 



			
				Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> am Mittwoch will ich wieder mehr sehen...



War zwar lustig zu zweit, viel gequatscht und schönes Tempo gefahren...
aber mehr wären echt mal wieder schön.
Jetzt kann ich endlich mal jede Woche und dann waren bisher NIE mehr als 3 Leute ausm Forum hier dabei


----------



## Altitude (13. November 2004)

übgrigends wir fahrn Morgen auch...

Guckst Du hier


----------



## harry kroll (15. November 2004)

hy,

wenn ich mal wieder gesund bin, dann fahre ich wieder mit, aber zur zeit nehme ich noch antibiotika, und da ist mit fahren gar nicht zu denken. 
aber kommt zeit, kommt rat.

ciao harry


----------



## mox (16. November 2004)

ok, bin morgen dabei,

hoffe bin nicht der einzige!!


----------



## TortureKing (16. November 2004)

mox schrieb:
			
		

> hoffe bin nicht der einzige!!



nö 

.... bis morgen um 7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mox (17. November 2004)

hey, cool, der Fürther Stadtwald hat dich jetzt auch?   
Einmal hier rumgefahren und schon kommt er zum Nightride!

Was hast du eigentlich für ne Funzel?


----------



## Altitude (17. November 2004)

mox schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du eigentlich für ne Funzel?




...der braucht keine Funzel...er "denkt" sich seinen Weg...


----------



## mox (17. November 2004)

na dann *hihi*
ich bleib auch mit an der Veste stehen und fahr in Gedanken mit

Meine Akkus laden grade


----------



## FimaFeng (17. November 2004)

Ich hab heut Abend ein Tischtennisspiel, kann also nich kommen


----------



## Blackcycle (17. November 2004)

muss leider noch arbeiten 
Vielleicht bin ich nächste Woche endlich mal wieder dabei.


----------



## TortureKing (17. November 2004)

Na das ist heute ja Wettertechnisch wohl nix .... hab grade mit dem Meister und MOX gebabbelt ... heute fällts aus .....


----------



## Altitude (17. November 2004)

...ICH SITZT IMMER NOCH IN DER FIRMA...


----------



## Mons (18. November 2004)

Mal ne Frage: fahrt ihr immer noch, wie ist so das Durschnittsalter /- geschwindigkeit, fahrt ihr auch noch im Sommer, und kann man einfach mitfahren?


----------



## Altitude (19. November 2004)

Mons schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage: fahrt ihr immer noch,


Jepp, 80% der Termine finden statt...



			
				Mons schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist so das Durschnittsalter /- geschwindigkeit,


zwischen 15 und 45...Geschwindigkeit kann ich Dir verraten, wenn ich einen Tacho installiert hab... 



			
				Mons schrieb:
			
		

> fahrt ihr auch noch im Sommer,


Nee, des kann ja jeder...wir fahren nur bei schlechten Wetter...  



			
				Mons schrieb:
			
		

> und kann man einfach mitfahren?


Klar, wenn Du Dich traust...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FimaFeng (19. November 2004)

Verschreck doch die Leute nich


----------



## Mons (19. November 2004)

würde schon mal gern, hab nur kein licht, und auch noch kein Fahrrad, erst in ner woche oder zwei. braucht man licht?


----------



## Mons (19. November 2004)

mit der geschwindigkeit mein ich nicht kmh, sondern halt ob das für nen nicht sehr sportlichen typ machbar ist...


----------



## FimaFeng (19. November 2004)

Mons schrieb:
			
		

> mit der geschwindigkeit mein ich nicht kmh, sondern halt ob das für nen nicht sehr sportlichen typ machbar ist...



Jo denk ich schon, v.a. das Tempo richtet sich immer nach dem Langsamsten, und an der nächsten Abzweigung wird immer gewartet 

Licht brauchst du auf jeden Fall, und mit nem "Straßenlicht" wirst du nicht weit kommen, schau dich mal nach ner Sigma Mirage o.ä. um


----------



## Mons (20. November 2004)

wieviel kostet so ein Teil in etwa?


----------



## Altitude (20. November 2004)

Wenn schon, dann "gscheit"...

Guckst Du hier

Unterstütz ein regional ansässiges Unternehmen und vergiss die Taiwan******* von Sigma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mons (20. November 2004)

entweder ich bin zu blöd, oder du verarscht mich... was soll ich mit spiegel.de?


----------



## Altitude (20. November 2004)

Mons schrieb:
			
		

> entweder ich bin zu blöd, oder du verarscht mich... was soll ich mit spiegel.de?



tschuldigung...falscher Link - schau nach oben...

...nachdem ich Dich noch nicht kenn, kann ich Dich auch nicht verarschen...


----------



## Mons (21. November 2004)

Taugt die mirage was? Hab mich einwenig umgehört, scheint eher im unteren Bereich der Leistung zuliegen. will wenn dann schon an kleinen Stern haben...


----------



## harry kroll (23. November 2004)

kauf dir lieber gleich was gescheites, sowas wie lupine, oder bau dir was. die mirage ist fürs gelände nicht so geeignet. und selberbauthreads gibts hier in massen. und die sind besser als die mirage.

harry


----------



## Mons (23. November 2004)

Danke, danke, aber selbstbauen fällt weg, zwei linke Hände


----------



## Altitude (24. November 2004)

Sorry,

aber ich kann Morgen nicht - mir ist ein Termin dazwischengekommen...  

Wir sehen uns nächstw Woche Mittwoch...


----------



## mox (24. November 2004)

Wer kommt denn morgen?
Ich würde morgen eigentlich kommen, denn Zeit hätte ich


----------



## Eraserhead-de (24. November 2004)

Ich werd wohl morgen kommen, soll ja trocken sein. Ausserdem ist fast Vollmond; da reicht mir dann auch die Sigma  C U Martin


----------



## karstenenh (24. November 2004)

Meine Lampe ist zwar fertig, aber ich bin von morgen bis Montag in Norddeutschland. Hoffentlich klappt es nächste Woche Mittwoch.
Viel Spaß allen, die mitfahren

Karsten


----------



## mox (25. November 2004)

Da wir nur zu zweit sind, bringts das nicht wirklich,
dann lass ich heute auch noch einmal ausfallen
und warte bis nächste Woche, da hab ich dann meine Winterschuhe hoffentlich auch schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (30. November 2004)

So, bis jetzt kann ich noch...

Wer kommt alles???


----------



## TortureKing (30. November 2004)

hmm .... ich trau mirs ja fast nicht zu sagen ... aber ..... es sieht gut aus 

Morgen 19:00 Uhr am Turm  ..... wenn´s nicht regnet


----------



## harry kroll (30. November 2004)

hy,

kann leider noch nicht. bin nach meinen drei wöchigen krankheitsbedingten ausfall noch nicht in der lage mitzufahren. muß noch etwas langsam machen.

ciao harry


----------



## TortureKing (30. November 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> hy,
> 
> kann leider noch nicht. bin nach meinen drei wöchigen krankheitsbedingten ausfall noch nicht in der lage mitzufahren. muß noch etwas langsam machen.
> 
> ciao harry



hättest auch nen Tritt in den Hintern bekommen ..... kurier dich aus ....


----------



## karstenenh (30. November 2004)

Ich kann leider nicht, mir ist ein Termin dazwischen gekommen. Mein Rad ist auch nicht ok. Ich arbeite an beidem: Termine und Radl ...


----------



## Altitude (1. Dezember 2004)

ich hab grad erfahren, daß die "alten Herren" der Fürther Radsportszene sich auch heut Abend im Wald rumtreiben...   

@Tourture
nim den Schalter - vertrau mir!!


----------



## TortureKing (1. Dezember 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab grad erfahren, daß die "alten Herren" der Fürther Radsportszene sich auch heut Abend im Wald rumtreiben...
> 
> @Tourture
> nim den Schalter - vertrau mir!!



Auweh ... klingt nach rumgehetze ..... bin heute schon 2 Stunden mit dem Fixie gefahren und hab auch nur 3 Stunden geschlafen .... aber wenn´s letztendlich nimmer geht nehm ich den Subbnkaschber und wir fahren wieder nach Hause  ..... mit dem Schalter


----------



## TortureKing (1. Dezember 2004)

Sehr sehr sehr geile Tour ..... mit äußerst netten "älteren Herren" .... auch wenn sie so unglaublich verdammt fit sind ... und zwar zügiges aber trotzdem angenehmes und realisierbares Tempo ..... 

DANKE !!   

Stephan

P.S. Und zum Glück war´s ja nicht nass


----------



## Altitude (1. Dezember 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr sehr sehr geile Tour ..... mit äußerst netten "älteren Herren" .... auch wenn sie so unglaublich verdammt fit sind ... und zwar zügiges aber trotzdem angenehmes und realisierbares Tempo .....
> 
> DANKE !!
> 
> ...



ja, war sehr geil die Tour...grüße von meinem großen Akku, der sich am Kanal wieder entschieden hat unter Vollast (25W) Strom zu geben...und das für die nächsten 90 MINUTEN   - ich achte zukünftig einfach nicht mer auf das Mäusekino von Lupine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (2. Dezember 2004)

mal was anderes:

ich würd mich zu 90 % mim Frazer am nächsten Donnerstag schon um 17.30 am Tiergarten treffen...d.h. ich werd nicht an derr Veste biken gehen können...

Möglichkeit A: 
ihr fahrt ohne mich

Möglichkeit B:
ihr kommt mit zum Tiergarten - Brunner-Berg und Klamm sind im Dunkeln sicherlich ein Erlebnis...

Möglichkeit C
wir Treffen uns am Mittwoch und ich fahr am Donnerstag nochmal am Tiergarten...

Meinungen, Thesen,  Kommentare???


----------



## karstenenh (3. Dezember 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> mal was anderes:
> 
> ich würd mich zu 90 % mim Frazer am nächsten Donnerstag schon um 17.30 am Tiergarten treffen...d.h. ich werd nicht an derr Veste biken gehen können...
> 
> ...



Möglichkeit D:
wir treffen uns am Mittwoch und kommen am Donnerstag mit zum Tiergarten. Sonst würdest Du Dich in der Woche mit viel zu vielen Punkten weiter vom Feld absetzen ....


----------



## Altitude (3. Dezember 2004)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Möglichkeit D:
> wir treffen uns am Mittwoch und kommen am Donnerstag mit zum Tiergarten. Sonst würdest Du Dich in der Woche mit viel zu vielen Punkten weiter vom Feld absetzen ....



ist ne Idee


----------



## Altitude (6. Dezember 2004)

Ok isch will das ganze nochmal fixieren:

*Mittwoch, 19:15 am Eingang Trimm-Dich-Pfad /Hotel Forsthaus / Fädd

Donnerstag, 16:30 am Parkplatz Löwentor / Tiergarten / Närmberch*


----------



## harry kroll (6. Dezember 2004)

ihr habt ja ganz schön was vor.

ciao harry


----------



## TortureKing (6. Dezember 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Ok isch will das ganze nochmal fixieren:
> 
> *Mittwoch, 19:15 am Eingang Trimm-Dich-Pfad /Hotel Forsthaus / Fädd
> 
> Donnerstag, 16:30 am Parkplatz Löwentor / Tiergarten / Närmberch*



bin leider nicht dabei ..... hab am Mittwoch noch was reinbekommen ... Donnerstag war ja eh nicht möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstenenh (6. Dezember 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Ok isch will das ganze nochmal fixieren:
> 
> *Mittwoch, 19:15 am Eingang Trimm-Dich-Pfad /Hotel Forsthaus / Fädd*



Hey, wie soll ich das ganz alleine im Wald finden?     Hotel Forsthaus, ist das am Ende der Asphaltstraße, wenn man vom Achterplätzchen kommt?



			
				Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag, 16:30 am Parkplatz Löwentor / Tiergarten / Närmberch[/B]



16:30 ist arg früh. Da müßt ich nen halben Tag freinehmen. 17:30, wie ursprünglich angesetzt, wäre zu spät?


----------



## Altitude (6. Dezember 2004)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, wie soll ich das ganz alleine im Wald finden?     Hotel Forsthaus, ist das am Ende der Asphaltstraße, wenn man vom Achterplätzchen kommt?



Nope...

Guckst Du hier...und hinter Hotelparkplatz ist der Trimm-Dich-Pfad-Beginn










			
				karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> 16:30 ist arg früh. Da müßt ich nen halben Tag freinehmen. 17:30, wie ursprünglich angesetzt, wäre zu spät?



Ja, da ich schon ab 16.00 mit meinem Termin in Tiergartennähe fertig bin und Frazer auch gegen 16.00 Schluss machen kann...


----------



## karstenenh (6. Dezember 2004)

Jetzt kommen sie plötzlich alle: Wir müssen doch noch hier und wir müssen doch noch da und das neue System und jetzt schnell umstellen ....

Sieht mau aus. Würd mich eher wundern, wenn ich diese Woche noch zum nightriden komme. Plan mich nicht fest mit ein, Alti.

Dennoch thanks für die Karte. Langsam erschließt sich mir die Gegend, zumindest in Ansätzen   

Karsten


----------



## Frazer (6. Dezember 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch, 19:15 am Eingang Trimm-Dich-Pfad /Hotel Forsthaus / Fädd




Klingt ja mal nach ner netten Abwechslung...   ... aber ob ich Dich gleich 2 Tage hintereinander ertrage ??     

 

Wenn mir meine Mama mein Auto wieder frühzeitig zurückgibt, werd ich mitfahren. Hab ja eh nix anderes vor, und ich brauch mal wieder a paar Punkte


----------



## Altitude (8. Dezember 2004)

mal kurz Handzeichen, wer heute um 19.15 noch mit ans Forsthaus kommt???

BTW: könnt a bisserl stressig werden mit den "Alten Herren"...Fitfu**er halt


----------



## Frazer (8. Dezember 2004)

Hab vergessen, meinen Akku zu laden   

Und alles nur, weil man in der Früh mal Stress hat....    ja naja, werd ich mich halt im Whirlpool ablegen   


Morgen bleibts aber bei 16:30!


----------



## mox (8. Dezember 2004)

Ach mannoooo    

wegen viel Stress mit Schule und so verpass ich in letzter Zeit echt jeden Termin,
sorry dass ich heute net da war, wollte eigentlich kommen, dachte aber es wäre erst morgen...


----------



## Altitude (8. Dezember 2004)

Schee wars...

knappe 3 STUNDEN und meine beiden Akkus (Körper und Lupine) haben gut gehalten...

grobe Route:
Forsthaus-Achterplätzle-Bronnamberg-Ammerndorf-Zautendorf-Cadolzburg-Wachendorf-Weiherhof-achterplätzle-Veste

zu 90% TRAILS und Forstwege...ziemlich lemig 


und morgen gehts mim Eingänger am Tiergarten spielen


----------



## Blackcycle (9. Dezember 2004)

Hab euch leider knapp verpasst, wegen meinen lieben Kollegen... 
aber bei euch hätt ich wahrscheinlich eh net mithalten können mit meinen ganzen zwei Stunden Training in den letzten zwei Monaten...*gg*


----------



## Altitude (13. Dezember 2004)

Mittwoch ist von meiner Seite aus abgesagt...ich muß zum Zahnarzt  

an alle die fahren wollen 19.15. am Forsthausd mit den "alten Herren"...zieht euch warm an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (21. Dezember 2004)

*Mittwoch 19.15 am Forsthaus* mit den "alten Herren"...2-3 Stunden

...Donnerstag muß ich den Weihnachtsbaum aufstellen...

Frohes Fest an alle...


----------



## harry kroll (21. Dezember 2004)

hy alex,

muß leider schon wieder absagen, lara hat mich mit dem husten angesteckt.
ist ja kein wunder, wenn sie mir dauernd ins gesicht reinbellt.

ciao harry


----------



## Frazer (22. Dezember 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> muß leider schon wieder absagen, lara hat mich mit dem husten angesteckt.




möööönsch Harry,

Du wirst doch auch nimmer richtig gesund oder??   

Dann mal gute Besserung


----------



## mox (24. Dezember 2004)

vorgestern (Am Mittwoch) konnt ich net,
da hatten wir Weihnachtskonzert in der Schule, da musste ich auftreten


----------



## kindergartenkin (24. Dezember 2004)

Hi
fahrt ihr nächsten mi also am 30.12 wieder ???
da hätt ich dann auch mal zeit mit zu biken


----------



## Altitude (24. Dezember 2004)

Mittwoch ist der 29., macht aber nix...

da fahren wir wieder


----------



## kindergartenkin (25. Dezember 2004)

hmmm ja stimmt 
und dann wieder in fädd an der alten veste (wo genau???)
wieviel uhr ???

cu jake


----------



## mox (25. Dezember 2004)

Der Treffpunkt ist direkt unterhalb der alten Veste beim Parkplatz, wo man nurnoch ein paar kleine Treppen (10Stufen oder so) zum Turm hoch muss...

da stehen dann immer alle
um wieviel Uhr weiß ich allerdings nicht,
da ich die neuen Zeiten bisher nicht mitgefahren bin!
Aber würde Mittwoch auch gerne kommen,
also sagt die Uhrzeit an


----------



## Blackcycle (26. Dezember 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> *Mittwoch 19.15 am Forsthaus*


Ich glaube der Treffpunkt hat sich die letzten Wochen geändert!
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (26. Dezember 2004)

Blackcycle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube der Treffpunkt hat sich die letzten Wochen geändert!
> Gruß



Nein, das ist "nur" Plan B...wenn nichts "zammgeht"...19:00 an der Veste ist fix...bitte Mittwochs "hier" schreien wer mitwill


----------



## TortureKing (27. Dezember 2004)

ich verspreche nichts .... ich hebe aber trotzdem mal den kleinen Finger ..... wenn nichts mehr quer kommt ... 19:00 Uhr Feste


----------



## Altitude (27. Dezember 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Feste



mit *V* 

Dummerle


----------



## kindergartenkin (28. Dezember 2004)

Hi

meine skareb comp hat auf der letzten tour luft verloren d.h. die war sozusagen leer 
ist das normal bei so tiefen temperaturen???? ca -8° hatten wir da
jetzt hab ich sie mal auf ca 5-6bar aufgepumpt muss mich aber erst noch informieren wieweit man da gehn darf 6 bar sind aber glaub ich zu wenig

ich hoff mal bis mi 19:00 ist das wieder i.O. 


cu jake


----------



## TortureKing (28. Dezember 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> mit *V*
> 
> Dummerle



Aber es wird mit dir doch immer so "feste"


----------



## Blackcycle (28. Dezember 2004)

Ich meld mich auch schon mal vorsichtig, ich hoff mal das Wetter wird nicht zu schlecht morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry kroll (28. Dezember 2004)

tja, kann immer noch nicht, husten ist immer noch heftig. wenn das so weitergeht, kann ich auch nicht am 01.01.05

ciao harry


----------



## mox (28. Dezember 2004)

ich werd auch nicht kommen, da der Wald, wie ich gestern erfahren durfte,
äußerst schlammig und mit Pfützen versehen ist.
Und da ich jetzt schon ne Woche ne Erkältung hab und die endlich loswerden will,
fahr ich mal wieder nicht mit


----------



## kindergartenkin (29. Dezember 2004)

ich komm dann doch erst nächste woche muss noch an meiner gabel n bisschen rumspielen (8bar sind jetzt drin hoff mal das das hält)
und mein kumpel kann auch net weil der noch kein licht hat und in heroldsberg wohnt (is ja auch n stückchen anfahrt)
ich wohn ja am flughafen

na dann wünsch ich euch ne erholsame schlammschlacht 
bis nächste woche mittwoch 
cu jake


----------



## TortureKing (29. Dezember 2004)

Mir hat die Frau /  die Müdigkeit wegen Nachtarbeit/ das versprochene gute Essen ... und die Faulheit auch nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht .....


Sorry Alex, aber das verschieben wir mal lieber ....

P.S. Wegen dem Zeug .... sag mir wann Du morgen daheim bist ....


----------



## Blackcycle (29. Dezember 2004)

Also dann bleib ich auch hier im Warmen/Trockenen. 
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Altitude (29. Dezember 2004)

...mir ist mein Intranet-Server gerade abgekackt...

ich werd wohl noch läger in der Firma sitzen...


----------



## mox (29. Dezember 2004)

Ich weiß, ich weiß, es ist eigentlich das völlig falsche Thema,
aber ich stell das einfach mal an meine lieben Franken-Biker 

Wie macht ihr den Schlauch eures Trinkrucksacks sauber?
denn ich weiß nicht, wie ich das machen soll...


----------



## kindergartenkin (30. Dezember 2004)

http://www.mtb   -news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=120189

hae probiers ma hier mit 


ich selbst hab ja keinen trinkruchsack


----------



## Mortal Dragon (30. Dezember 2004)

Ich (Kumpel vom Kindergartenkind) könnte dann nächste Woche wahrscheinlich auch mal mit. Ich hoff mal ich bekomm mein Licht noch rechtzeitig. Wann is dann nächste Woche eigentlich wieder? Is ja dann die 1te Woche im Jahr, also nem ich mal an am MI dem 5.01.05; oder?


----------



## kindergartenkin (5. Januar 2005)

so heut abend bin ich dabei wenn nichts dazwischen kommt

19:00 alte veste 

cu jake


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (5. Januar 2005)

ich glaube heute ist nichts .... da es letztes Mal am Mittwoch war ist heute weider Do dran ... oder ist das wegen dem Feiertag anders ?

Alti Hülfe ....


----------



## kindergartenkin (5. Januar 2005)

ahhh axo is das 
na müsst ihr doch sagen 
letzte woche war mi stimmt scho
also dann halt morgen
regnet eh bei mir immer wieder


cu jake


----------



## Blackcycle (6. Januar 2005)

Wie sieht's mit heute abend aus? Geht da was?
Ich blick nimmer durch...


----------



## kindergartenkin (6. Januar 2005)

wenns nicht regnet heute do. 19:00 an der alten veste oder???


----------



## TortureKing (6. Januar 2005)

Alti sag mal an ... hätte evtl. auch Zeit, insofern das nicht mit der Familienplanung kolidiert


----------



## Altitude (6. Januar 2005)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Alti sag mal an ... hätte evtl. auch Zeit, insofern das nicht mit der Familienplanung kolidiert



Ok, 19.00 Uhr an der Veste - aber mim Schalter...

Ich war zwar heut früh schon aufm Rad...aber was solls


----------



## Altitude (6. Januar 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, 19.00 Uhr an der Veste - aber mim Schalter...
> 
> Ich war zwar heut früh schon aufm Rad...aber was solls



Habs dem Torture schon per SMS mitgeteilt...ich war unterwegs und habs net zur Veste geschafft...Sorry!

Nächsten Mittwoch wieder...


----------



## TortureKing (6. Januar 2005)

ui .. hab ich garnicht mitbekommen .... bei Schwiegermuttern gabs Schnipo ... ich war verhindert


----------



## Blackcycle (6. Januar 2005)

So bin auch wieder zurück, hab euch nach der Kanalbrücke irgendwie verloren.
Hab dann am Wiesengrund unten nochmal gewartet, aber entweder seid ihr da schon durch gewesen, oder seid unten nach rechts abgebogen (hoffentlich net  )
Dann werd ich mich mal an meine Lampe machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (6. Januar 2005)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> bei Schwiegermuttern gabs Schnipo



was zum teufel ist schnipo??????


----------



## TortureKing (6. Januar 2005)

SCHNI tzel mit POmmes


----------



## Frazer (7. Januar 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Nächsten Mittwoch wieder...





    



....


Ich darf immernoch nicht....


----------



## kindergartenkin (7. Januar 2005)

mensch blackcycle dem mortal dragon ist von deinem reifen n dreckbatzen ins auge gflogen wir sind dann halt angehalten ,ich hab noch dir nachgerufen aber dann  warste weg 
wo wir hingefahren sind ka 
sind dann irgendwann da bei der schnittlauchkiste ausgekommen


----------



## Blackcycle (7. Januar 2005)

Hoppla, und ich dachte ihr wolltet einfach schon früher in den Wiesengrund runter.
Unter dem Helm bin ich leider immer extrem schwerhörig...
Naja, solang ihr wieder zurückgefunden habt.  Kann euch ja nächstes mal den kürzesten Weg zeigen wenn ihr wollt.


----------



## Altitude (12. Januar 2005)

so, eigentlich wäre heute Abend wieder der berümte Nightride angesagt, aber ich muß leider arbeiten....  

Viele Späße dem Rest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackcycle (12. Januar 2005)

Bin auch nicht dabei.
Meine Akkus sind hinüber und ich hab noch keine neuen.


----------



## TortureKing (12. Januar 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> so, eigentlich wäre heute Abend wieder der berümte Nightride angesagt, aber ich muß leider arbeiten....
> 
> Viele Späße dem Rest




Ach menno ... heute wollt ich könnt ich würd ich gerne fahren ....


----------



## Altitude (12. Januar 2005)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Ach menno ... heute wollt ich könnt ich würd ich gerne fahren ....



Ok, überredet...19.00 an der Veste....


----------



## TortureKing (12. Januar 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, überredet...19.00 an der Veste....



aber SSP bitte !


----------



## Altitude (18. Januar 2005)

So, ich könnt mal wieder (Stand Heute 16:30)...Donnerstag 19.00 an der Veste


----------



## harry kroll (22. Januar 2005)

hallo alex,

sitze mit meinen papi am computer von seinen cousin torsten. füttere die ganze zeit den hasen habe ganz viel gemalt und sehr viel süßigkeiten gegessen. wie geht es deine katzen? schöne grüße an tante b., tun wir morgen wieder telefonieren. mein papi darf mit dir morgen radfahren. ich schaue dann kinderkanal an. wie findest du mein neues fahrrad? das ist doch echt cool. bringst du mir mal das fahren ohne stützräder bei, denn ich glaube mein papi hat da nicht so die ausdauer. und er hat mir gesagt, daß du einige tricks auf lager hast. 

tschüss lara


----------



## Altitude (26. Januar 2005)

Hi, geht heut was zam???


----------



## TortureKing (26. Januar 2005)

Kann heute Abend nur kurzfristig entscheiden ob´s geht ..... 

Telefon ?


----------



## Altitude (26. Januar 2005)

Ok....


----------



## Der Anfänger (26. Februar 2005)

ich wohne auch in fürth fahre aber rennrad und so wie ich des etz mitbekommen hab fahrt ihr alle MTB oda???

sorry wenn das jetzt hir vllt nicht so reinpasst kennt hir jemand irgendeinen  die rennrad touren fahren???

danke schonmal im voraus

mfg Eric


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindergartenkin (28. Februar 2005)

perform im quake.net #frankengang


----------



## harry kroll (2. März 2005)

hy,

wir fahren auch rennrad. nur vielleicht nicht jetzt, aber wenn du noch ein wenig wartest, wir fahren sehr oft rennrad.

ciao harry


----------



## TortureKing (3. März 2005)

kindergartenkin schrieb:
			
		

> perform im quake.net #frankengang



Gibt es schon länger ... können nur die meisten nix damit anfangen die hier rumstolpern ....


----------



## kindergartenkin (4. März 2005)

y 
also bis jetzt sind schon 4 leute drin
und irc kennt doch jeder


----------



## TortureKing (4. März 2005)

kindergartenkin schrieb:
			
		

> y
> also bis jetzt sind schon 4 leute drin
> und irc kennt doch jeder



Wenn Du Dich da mal nicht täuscht .... 
Marvin = mein Server
Scheibenwelt = mein anderer Server
Lauschangriff = Ich offline


----------



## kindergartenkin (6. März 2005)

lol  
pc's sind auch nur menschen


----------



## Altitude (16. März 2005)

so, Freunde der Nacht  

Ladet die Akkus, schmiert die Ketten und macht euch locker, denn

*nächsten Donnerstag (24.03.)  gehts wieder los!* 

18:00 Uhr an der Veste...

dann könne wir ja drüber Diskutieren, ob wir die Vorjahresregelung (gerade Woche/ungerade Woche) bestehen lassen...


----------



## harry kroll (19. März 2005)

hy,

bin dabei, wenn nicht irgendwas dazwischen kommt. man, bin schon ewig nicht mehr bei nacht gefahren.

ciao harry


----------



## Altitude (23. März 2005)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> hy,
> 
> bin dabei, wenn nicht irgendwas dazwischen kommt. man, bin schon ewig nicht mehr bei nacht gefahren.
> 
> ciao harry



OK, 17:00 Uhr bei mir...wenn wer mitkommen will: 17:15 an der Veste...Harry mim Schalter, ich mim Eingänger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackcycle (24. März 2005)

Und ich mim Kantenklatscher und 2,5kg Akku


----------



## Gebot (5. April 2005)

Hoi,

Ich bin neu im Forum hier und wollt mal fragen obs

****Wöchentlicher Termin an der Alten Veste****

noch gibt...?

Und ob ma da so als "fremder" einfach hinkommen kann ohne ausgestoßen zu werden


----------



## Altitude (5. April 2005)

Gebot schrieb:
			
		

> Hoi,
> 
> Ich bin neu im Forum hier und wollt mal fragen obs
> 
> ...



eigentlich scho - schaun mer mal, wie Morgen das Wetter ist...


----------



## Gebot (6. April 2005)

Das klingt gut...!

Ich such schon lange in Fürth paar leute mit denen man fahren kann. Wie is der fahrstil bei so ner tour? Eher ruhig oder mehr aggressiv?


----------



## Altitude (6. April 2005)

Gebot schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt gut...!
> 
> Ich such schon lange in Fürth paar leute mit denen man fahren kann.



na ja, sind schon immer ein paar Leutz dabei...heut könnts a weng weniger werden...

18:00 Uhr an der Veste

ich bin der unförmige Kerl in Schwarz auf Titan
*


			
				Gebot schrieb:
			
		

> Wie is der fahrstil bei so ner tour? Eher ruhig oder mehr aggressiv?



keine Ahnung, je nach "gusto"


----------



## Gebot (6. April 2005)

Hoi,

Ich hoff, dass ich da mithalten kann *fg* ich bin vor kurzer Zeit nach 10 Jahren Hallenradsport umgestiegen und will jetzt im Gelände so richtig loslegen und brauch viel Training... kann aber wohl erst nächste Woche Woche mitfahren, weil mein P3 nochnicht da ist... hab ich ganz neu bestellt... kommt wohl anfang mitte nächste Woche.

Und mit meinem Giant - Rincon was ich vor einiger Zeit geschenkt bekommen hab brauch ich mich glaub ich kaum blicken lassen des is der absolute sch***ß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (6. April 2005)

Gebot schrieb:
			
		

> Hoi,
> 
> Ich hoff, dass ich da mithalten kann *fg* ich bin vor kurzer Zeit nach 10 Jahren Hallenradsport umgestiegen und will jetzt im Gelände so richtig loslegen und brauch viel Training... kann aber wohl erst nächste Woche Woche mitfahren, weil mein P3 nochnicht da ist... hab ich ganz neu bestellt... kommt wohl anfang mitte nächste Woche.
> 
> Und mit meinem Giant - Rincon was ich vor einiger Zeit geschenkt bekommen hab brauch ich mich glaub ich kaum blicken lassen des is der absolute sch***ß



wie etz, erscht mitfahren wollen und dan net kommen...   

ok, dann halt nächsten Mittwoch...wären sowieso nur wir zwei gewesen...ich komm dann auch net, sondern fahr lieber Straße


----------



## Frazer (7. April 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ich komm dann auch net, sondern fahr lieber Straße




Solche Kommentare von DIR ??????????      

Du schaffst es immer wieder, mich noch zu ueberraschen!!!   

BTW: schoene Gruesse aus Malle. Hier scheint die Sonne, hat locker 20+ Grad und ich hab in den letzten 4 Tagen scho ueber 400km in meine Beine gepumpt    . Und heut is RUHETAG!!   

Bis denne
Volker


----------



## Altitude (7. April 2005)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> und ich hab in den letzten 4 Tagen scho ueber 400km in meine Beine gepumpt



hab doch gesagt, der Mietwagen taugt was...


----------



## Altitude (12. April 2005)

Nur zur Info:

Morgen (Mittwoch) 18:00 Uhr an der Veste - die Titanium-Brothers (Harry und ich ) sind auf alle Fälle da...

bitte sagt kurz hier "Bescheidt" ob wer mitwill...


----------



## karstenenh (12. April 2005)

BESCHAIIID!

Ist aber leider nicht ganz sicher, weil wir grad den very wichtig specialist im Büro haben. Wenns blöd läuft bin ich morgen von 8 bis 20 Uhr im Büro. Wenn es nicht klappen sollte, schicke ich um spätestens 17:00 Uhr ne sms. 

Ciaoi


----------



## Gebot (13. April 2005)

Beschaaaid

Bin dabei   


Hab gestern mein P3 gehooolt Faaahrenwilll

bin BIKE-SÜCHTLING


----------



## Altitude (13. April 2005)

OK, dann bis 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz "Alte Veste"


----------



## TortureKing (13. April 2005)

*Neid*


----------



## Altitude (13. April 2005)

Schön wars...waren zwar nur Fit und Fett (Harry und ich), sonst ist keiner gekommen... 

war aber cool...wir haben soger die "Grauen Panther" der Fädder Radsportszene im Wald getroffen...die alten Fit****er


----------



## harry kroll (14. April 2005)

war echt genial. ist super gerollt, hab noch probleme mit den klickies, aber bin gestern sogar mal rausgekommen.

ciao harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gebot (14. April 2005)

bin schwer traurig hab euch net gefunden   

irgendwie peinlich


----------



## Altitude (20. April 2005)

Nachdem uns der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt (es schüttet aus Wannen) läuft heut nix mit biken...


----------



## weissbier_xl (5. Mai 2005)

Moin,
wie schauts denn mit der MTB Runde an der Veste nächste Woche aus? Ist was geplant? War noch nie dabei, würd aber gern mal mitfahren.
Info welcome.
Ciao
Philipp


----------



## harry kroll (6. Mai 2005)

warum nicht, wäre dabei, muß mal alti anhauen.

ciao harry


----------



## Blackcycle (6. Mai 2005)

Wär auch mal gern wieder dabei, leider ist aber mein Bike platt.   
Vielleicht (hoffentlich) dann in zwei Wochen.


----------



## Altitude (8. Mai 2005)

OK, dann mach ich halt mal ne Ansage:

Mittwoch:
18:30 an der Veste
19:00 am Trimm-Dich-Pfad, Hotel Forsthaus (für die Nachzügler)


----------



## karstenenh (9. Mai 2005)

Ich versuche, meine für Mittwoch angesetzte Abend und Nachtaktion im Büro auf Dienstag, sprich morgen, vorzuziehen. Wenn es sich am WE denn jetzt auch vorerst ausgeregnet hat, klappt es hoffentlich endlich mal. War am Donnerstag zwischen Veste, Burgfarnbach und Wachendorf unterwegs und positiv überrascht, wie trocken der Boden noch bzw. schon war.  

Bis denne
Karsten


----------



## Hörn-Rider (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo Zusammen.

ich würde mich Euch auch gerne am Mittwoch anschliesen. (Vielleicht kommen wir auch zu zweit.)
Da wir im Moment nur im Osten unterwegs sind, wollen wir mal in den Westen von Nbg/Fürth kucken. Bei einem kurzen Kontakt mit All-Mountain hat er mir empfohlen, mich mal an Euch zu wenden.

Gibt es bei der alten Veste ein bestimmten Punkt? 
Oder kann man sich da nicht verfehlen?
Vielleicht nimmt mich ja auch jemand mit. Komme von Wöhrd.

Grüße
Hörn-Driver


----------



## Altitude (10. Mai 2005)

Hörn-Driver schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einem kurzen Kontakt mit All-Mountain hat er mir empfohlen, mich mal an Euch zu wenden.



...glaub dem blos nix  



			
				Hörn-Driver schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es bei der alten Veste ein bestimmten Punkt?



Treffpunkt ist wie immer der Parkplatz unterhalb vom Turm



			
				Hörn-Driver schrieb:
			
		

> Oder kann man sich da nicht verfehlen?



Nein, aber zur Sicherheit halt nach nem fetten Kerl in schwarz auf nem Marin Titan ausschau - des bin dann ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hörn-Rider (10. Mai 2005)

Na gut wenn man dem All-Mountain nix glauben kann, fahr ich halt ned mit.

Im ernst, ich hab den Mund leider zu voll genommen .

Da ich am Samstag in die Toskana fahre, heute biken war und ich am Do, Fr auf'n Berch geh, muß ich das morgen leider canceln.

Ich hoffe das mich der "fette Kerl"   auf nem Marin Titan trozdem mal mitnimmt. Bin schon gespannt auf die Trails in Fädd.


----------



## harry kroll (11. Mai 2005)

hy leute,

ich bin auf jedenfall dabei. jetzt bei dem super wetter, den grün der natur, den blättern im wald, die trails, den alex, den alti, den fetten kerl mit dem marin titan, ich und der liebe bike gott..... man ich bin so geil auf biken. ich will nix anderes, nur biken, biken, biken......

ciao harry


----------



## Altitude (11. Mai 2005)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> hy leute,
> 
> ich bin auf jedenfall dabei. jetzt bei dem super wetter, den grün der natur, den blättern im wald, die trails, den alex, den alti, den fetten kerl mit dem marin titan, ich und der liebe bike gott..... man ich bin so geil auf biken. ich will nix anderes, nur biken, biken, biken......
> 
> ciao harry



...und wie oft hab ich Dir schon gesagt:

*Kein RedBull vor 12:00 Uhr Mittags!!!*


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Mai 2005)

komme auch   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Altitude (17. Mai 2005)

So, Harry und ich sind wieder um 18:30 an der Veste (19:00 Uhr Forsthaus) - wer kommt noch?

Passivleser bitte auch melden...gell Eraserhead


----------



## karstenenh (18. Mai 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> So, Harry und ich sind wieder um 18:30 an der Veste (19:00 Uhr Forsthaus) - wer kommt noch?



Du meinst aber schon heute? Oder wart ihr gestern unterwegs? Heute abend 18:30 Uhr sollte klappen, jedenfalls bin ich noch guter Dinge, was meine Datenbanken angeht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (18. Mai 2005)

ich mein schon heute


----------



## harry kroll (18. Mai 2005)

wenn es ganz dumm kommt, gehe ich vorher noch rennradfahren. hab irgendwie bock drauf. und geil wäre es auch. 18.30 klappt auf jedenfall. hoffentlich nehmt ihr einen rennradspritzer mit.

ciao harry


----------



## karstenenh (18. Mai 2005)

Na, das wird doch spaßig: Rennrad, Eingänger und Fully    In zwei Stunden wird mir die Maus aus der Hand fallen. 

Bis denne


----------



## Altitude (18. Mai 2005)

Ich schaffs net...viele Späße


----------



## Hörn-Rider (24. Mai 2005)

Seid Ihr morgen unterwegs?


----------



## Altitude (24. Mai 2005)

18:30 an der Veste

mim Schalter


----------



## karstenenh (24. Mai 2005)

au fein, da bin ich auch wieder mit dabei


----------



## Altitude (25. Mai 2005)

Beelze kommt auch...

...und bei mir kanns 18.45 werden - also net wundern...


----------



## Frazer (25. Mai 2005)

ich schaffs net, hab mein Schaltwerk noch nicht umgebaut


----------



## Altitude (25. Mai 2005)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> ich schaffs net, hab mein Schaltwerk noch nicht umgebaut



Weichei - pack des neue Schaltwerk (oder die "Übergangslösung") ein und komm - Schaltwerkswechsel dauert 2 Minuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (25. Mai 2005)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> ich schaffs net, hab mein Schaltwerk noch nicht umgebaut


du hast doch auch noch ein ssp


----------



## Hörn-Rider (25. Mai 2005)

also ich bin heute dabei - wenn ichs rechtzeitig finde.
kommt jemand von Nbg-Wöhrd?


----------



## karstenenh (25. Mai 2005)

Ist nicht schwer zu finden. Mit dem Auto Südwesttangente Richtung Fürth und hinter der Pyramide die Ausfahrt Zirndorf nehmen. Nach Zirndorf rein das Hügelchen hoch und hinter der Bushaltestelle rechts in den Wald zur Gaststätte. Der Parkplatz ist unmittelbar unterhalb und vor dem Turm.

Mit dem Rad kannst Du am Kanal entlang fahren. Da siehst Du den Turm schon von weitem.


----------



## Frazer (25. Mai 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> du hast doch auch noch ein ssp




Ich hab ja am Sonntag gesehn, wie's dann läuft wenn ich nimmer schalten kann.... dann kommt der Alti ja garnimmer hinterher     


Spass beiseite, bei meinem SSP is immernoch der Steuersatz hinüber...


----------



## wug2000 (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo an die Frankengemeinde,

komme warscheinlich auch mal auf einen Sprung vorbei, wenn die Regelung noch gilt, heisst es also bis Donnerstag an der Alten Veste um 18Uhr.

Stefan


----------



## Altitude (31. Mai 2005)

wug2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an die Frankengemeinde,
> 
> komme warscheinlich auch mal auf einen Sprung vorbei, wenn die Regelung noch gilt, heisst es also bis Donnerstag an der Alten Veste um 18Uhr.
> 
> Stefan




*die Regelung gilt nicht mehr - immer Mittwochs um 18:30 an der Veste*


----------



## Frazer (1. Juni 2005)

Ich schaffs heut leider nicht, muss a paar KM aufm Rennrad abschrubbn


----------



## karstenenh (1. Juni 2005)

Kann es leider nicht versprechen, aber ich versuche, es einzurichten.   

@frazer: und Du kannst nicht, weil Du Rennrad fahren mußt? Oder mußt Du Rennradfahren, weil Du heut nicht zur Veste kommen kannst?


----------



## karstenenh (1. Juni 2005)

Wird bei mir heute leider mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nichts. Letzte Konferenz ist für 17:00 Uhr angesagt und die dauert mindestens ne Stunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (2. Juni 2005)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> @frazer: und Du kannst nicht, weil Du Rennrad fahren mußt?




Hast schon richtig gelesen   
Ich lebe z.Zt. nach Trainingsplan, und da stand, dass ich n paar Kilometer mitm RR bei GA1-Puls fahren musste...
Und es wurden dann n paar Kilometer mehr als geplant mit nem höheren Tempo....


----------



## Hörn-Rider (2. Juni 2005)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Hast schon richtig gelesen
> Ich lebe z.Zt. nach Trainingsplan, und da stand, dass ich n paar Kilometer mitm RR bei GA1-Puls fahren musste...
> Und es wurden dann n paar Kilometer mehr als geplant mit nem höheren Tempo....



Fährst Du in einem "FDJEUX.com" Outfit?

@all ward Ihr gestern Biken?

Grüße
Hörn-Driver


----------



## karstenenh (2. Juni 2005)

Hörn-Driver schrieb:
			
		

> @all ward Ihr gestern Biken?


Bei mir hat es nicht geklappt, wie zu erwarten war. Bin gestern abend um 20:10 vom Büro zurückgewesen. Das muß wieder anders werden. Ich arbeite daran


----------



## karstenenh (2. Juni 2005)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Hast schon richtig gelesen
> Ich lebe z.Zt. nach Trainingsplan, und da stand, dass ich n paar Kilometer mitm RR bei GA1-Puls fahren musste...
> Und es wurden dann n paar Kilometer mehr als geplant mit nem höheren Tempo....



Ui, das war mir nicht klar. Aber Pläne sind ja unter anderem dazu da, daß man sieht, daß man sich nicht dran hält   . Warst Du nicht mit uns zusammen am 1.1.2005 an der Alten Veste zum Kater vertreiben und gute Vorsätze brechen unterwegs?


----------



## Frazer (2. Juni 2005)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Warst Du nicht mit uns zusammen am 1.1.2005 an der Alten Veste zum Kater vertreiben und gute Vorsätze brechen unterwegs?




Jupp


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Juni 2005)

komme heute abend nicht, leider keine Zeit   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (8. Juni 2005)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> komme heute abend nicht, leider keine Zeit
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



ich schaffs auch net - bis nächste Woche


----------



## Gebot (8. Juni 2005)

Bin wieder da aber noch verketzt... will au mal mitfahren


----------



## wug2000 (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo an alle,

geht diesen Mittwoch was zusammen,würde dann auch mal vorbei schauen?

Stefan


----------



## Frazer (14. Juni 2005)

Ich schaffs (mal wieder) nicht, bei mir wirds wohl erst wieder ab Mitte Juli was werden.

Grüße
Volker


----------



## karstenenh (22. Juni 2005)

Heute 18:30 Uhr?

Wenn sonst keiner kommt, dreh ich wieder meine Trainingsrunden. Die führen mich ca alle 15 Minuten am Parkplatz vor dem Turm vorbei.

Man sieht sich
Karsten


----------



## wug2000 (22. Juni 2005)

Hallo Karsten,

hätte Interresse, würde bei Zusage meine Runde von Weissenburg nach Zirndorf verlegen. Treffpunkt ? direkt am Turm ?

Stefan


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Juni 2005)

na dann komm ich doch auch vorbei. dann mußt du nicht wie gestern alleine fahren, Karsten   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## karstenenh (22. Juni 2005)

Na prima,

dann sind wir ja mindestens zu Dritt. Treffpunkt 18:30 auf dem Parkplatz direkt vor und unterhalb des Turmes.

Bis denne
Karsten


----------



## wug2000 (29. Juni 2005)

kann heute leider nicht, linker Daumen ist mir in ein Hundegebiss geraten   

Stefan


----------



## DABAIKA (6. Juli 2005)

säärs, 

whats up mit 13.07.2005
geht da was a. d. alten veste?

wäre gerne dabei wenn ich darf   
evtl kommen nochn paar mit....
bin sonst mit dem dav unterwegs...dienstag den 12.7.2005 sind wir auch an der alten veste so um ca.18:30 falls interesse besteht...von eurer seite  

cu volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrissi138 (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute,

was macht ihr denn an der alten Veste? Geht ihr ne runde Biken oder ist da ein Park...? 
Kann man sich euch auch mal anschließen?

Grüßle chrissi


----------



## karstenenh (6. Juli 2005)

Um die Veste rum und im Fürhter Stadtwald gibt es jede Menge schöne Trails und wir drehen da unsere Runde. Immer wieder anders und je nach guide. Kannst gerne mitkommen. Hoffe, daß ich es nächste Woche auch wieder einrichten kann. Heut regnet es eh, aber ich hocke mal wieder immer noch im Büro. 

AV am Dienstag hört sich auch gut an. Einmal bin euch ja schon begegnet als ihr grad fertig wart. Mal sehen ob es nächste Woche klappt.

Karsten


----------



## Altitude (6. Juli 2005)

@karsten
sitz auch noch in der firma - nächsten mittwoch sollts aber wieder mal klappen -kannst also das gps daheim lassen


----------



## DABAIKA (6. Juli 2005)

@chrissi138

...kein park,is geiler...  

 an der alten veste gibbet es single trails wurzelpassagen,paar uphills(rampen)paar nette "abfahrten",...,und jede menge wald und viel grün
halt so alles was das biker/innen herz höher schlagen lässt
..und ne kneipe für danach oder zwischendurch

aber wichtidsch!! 
....als neuling bzw "unerfahrene/r" unbedingt nen localguide als mitbiker
mitnehmen...(sonst verpasst man das beste,oder fährt rückwärts drann vorbei  )


wir(dav) warten au an unseren dienstagstreffpunkten(wenn ma an d.a.veste sin) bis sich uns einer der fürther anschliesst/oder eher mitnimmt und uns zeigt wo richtig  lang/runtergeht....danke an stefan?!(rotes epic mit s-works spv  )
bis etz hat es immer   geklappt  
cu soon


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. Juli 2005)

@dabaika:
meintest du mich mit dem Guide? Epic stimmt soweit, aber die Farbe haut nicht so ganz hin   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Altitude (6. Juli 2005)

DABAIKA schrieb:
			
		

> wir(dav) warten au an unseren dienstagstreffpunkten(wenn ma an d.a.veste sin) bis sich uns einer der fürther anschliesst/oder eher mitnimmt und uns zeigt wo richtig  lang/runtergeht....



ich schau mal vorbei - wann ist der nächste Termin?



			
				DABAIKA schrieb:
			
		

> danke an stefan?!(rotes epic mit s-works spv  )
> bis etz hat es immer   geklappt
> cu soon



ja, seit dem er mit "Brain" fährt kommt er auch wieder heim...
 - aber des Epic war meines Wissens silber...


----------



## DABAIKA (7. Juli 2005)

nächster termin vom dav an der alten veste wäre der 19.7.2005
um rege teilnahme wird gebeten


----------



## Altitude (7. Juli 2005)

DABAIKA schrieb:
			
		

> nächster termin vom dav an der alten veste wäre der 19.7.2005
> um rege teilnahme wird gebeten



shit- da bin ich in meiner zweiten Heimat...in Wien


----------



## burmalunda (7. Juli 2005)

hi DABIKA

bedeut das nun das am Do 14.07 um 19:00 keine tour um die alte Verste (was auch immer das ist) gefahren wird ?

falls doch kann mir da wer eine genaue adresse vom startpunkt nennen ?

ich bin kommende  woche (Mo-Do) in herzogenaurach und würde in dieser gegend abends gerne mal etwas biken! kenne mich da aber überhaupt nicht aus

grüsse aus ravensburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DABAIKA (7. Juli 2005)

burmalunda schrieb:
			
		

> hi DABIKA
> 
> bedeut das nun das am Do 14.07 um 19:00 keine tour um die alte Verste (was auch immer das ist) gefahren wird ?
> 
> ...




jepp! da hab isch misch in die kalendar verguckt...sorringer  
also ich fasse(mich) mal zusammen
12.07.05  18:30 treffpunkt ziegelstein (dav)
13.07.05  19:00 alte veste am turm   (alex sch. und kumpelz)
19.07.05  18:30 alte veste am turm   (dav& alex sch. und friendz)

so ich hoffe und glaube das wars und stimmen tuts auch

p.s. es gibbet au nen nürnberg-dav sektion mtb link im www. (die adresse hab ich aber hier uff arbeit net im kopf(wie so vieles)

nadannn bis demnäxt  
volker


----------



## Altitude (7. Juli 2005)

also ich werde, sofern es nicht aus kübeln regnet, am nächsten mittwoch (13.07.) um 18:30 mal wieder an der veste fahren - ob mim eingänger oder mim schalter entscheide ich spontan...


----------



## chrissi138 (9. Juli 2005)

Hey Leute,

Am Mittwoch könnt ich auch kommen, schau dass ich um 18:30 dort bin...

Grüßle chrissi


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Juli 2005)

Alex, das doch mal a klare Ansage, da fahr ich doch auch mal wieder mit   

und für die Dienstag Abend Runde: www.mtb-dav-nuernberg.de

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Roberino (11. Juli 2005)

Tach zusammen,

nehme mal an den Termin gibst immer noch. Kann man(n) sich da einfach mal mit einklinken und mitfahren?

Ciao
Rob


----------



## Altitude (11. Juli 2005)

Roberino schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> nehme mal an den Termin gibst immer noch. Kann man(n) sich da einfach mal mit einklinken und mitfahren?
> 
> ...



ja, kann mann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrissi138 (12. Juli 2005)

Hey Leute,

Mittwoch wird nix, aber nächste woche wollen auch noch ein paar Erlanger mitkommen... Wann trefft ihr euch da wieder?

lg chrissi


----------



## karstenenh (13. Juli 2005)

Bin leider mal wieder ausgefallen. Der HNO Arzt hat meine Nasennebenhöhlen so gründlich ausgeräumt, daß ich mich immer noch so recht von der OP erholt habe. Also ein Gefahrenmoment weniger heute abend   

Und laßt euch beim downhill nicht von Alti abhängen     

Karsten, der auf gesündere Zeiten hofft


----------



## harry kroll (14. Juli 2005)

man war das gestern geil, da meint man man kennt den wald, schon fährt alti mal wieder neue singeltrails, und einer ist geiler als der andere. wir sind mit der alten veste echt verwöhnt. kenne kein gebiet wo es soviel singeltrails auf so engen raum gibt.
na und die gruppe war ja gestern auch genial. wir sind ja wenigstens zusammengeblieben, nicht wie die grauen panther die die hälfte ihrer leute verloren haben. 

also alti, weiter so, ist echt super genial.

ciao harry


----------



## rieni (14. Juli 2005)

das war wirklich eine extremst leckere Ausfahrt gestern. Danke an alle Beteiligten insbesondere unserem Trailguide.   

cu

Rieni


----------



## DABAIKA (26. Juli 2005)

sääärs leutz
geht morgen was?!?!
alti is noch bei den schluchties  oder!??(jenseits der grenze)

naja ihm sei es gegönnt....
fahn ma trotzdem?


----------



## harry kroll (27. Juli 2005)

jawohl, freilich geht was. 18.30 uhr treffpunkt alte veste. und falls wirklich alle
kommen, dann wird das heute eine ganz große meute. sogar ein profi sportler ist heute dabei. leider nicht beim biken, aber im laufen. der bekommt das mtb von mir, oder besser gesagt daß dirtbike. also, vielleicht haben macht ihn das ein wenig k.o. . aber egal, wir wollen doch sowieso nur locker rumrollen.

ciao harry


----------



## DABAIKA (27. Juli 2005)

werde leiderrr gerade vom weiblichen geschlecht genötigt baden zu gehn....  
ich hoffe ich kann bike und frau so koordinieren das beiddes klappt  

soso ein profilaufer...crosslaüfer?...hmm vieleicht sollte er das bike tragen  

@harry
grüsse vom igel....


----------



## harry kroll (28. Juli 2005)

tja, der profiläufer ist nicht gekommen, und so einige andere auch nicht. na ich denke denen war es einfach zu warm. aber macht nichts, wir waren trotzdem zu viert und karsten hatte eine lange hose an. wie pervers. wahrscheinlich läuft er daheim im ganzkörpergummi anzug rum, und das biken dient nur zum warmmachen.

na ist auch egal. das hinfahren zur veste war übel, da war ich schon schweißgebadet, aber an der alten veste ging es dann. das blätterdach hat doch etwas gekühlt. und wir haben dann am felsenkeller etwas länger pause gemacht. das hat es dann doch gebraucht.

nur alti war mit dem singelspeed nicht zu beneiden, dafür war es meiner meinung nach einfach viel zu kalt.

aber ansonsten war es echt sau cool. so singeltrails sind halt einfach viel besser als waldautobahn.

ciao harry


----------



## kniffo (28. Juli 2005)

Nachträglich auch von mir als Nicht- Franke ein postives Fazit. Sehr schöne bzw. sehr geile Trails, das rockt total. Werd versuchen öfters mal vorbeizuschauen, um dann hoffentlich noch mehr solche leckeren Trails kennenzulernen.

Kniffo


----------



## Roberino (29. Juli 2005)

Moin,

diesen Mittwoch werde ich es noch nicht schaffen mal am Treffen teilzunehmen. Am Mittwoch (10.08.) halte ich mir aber dafür frei.

Ne Frage vorab: wie lange fahrt ihr da immer und kommt man da als Newbee mit (Grundkondition ist vorhanden)? Fahrtechnisch kann ich bestimmt auch noch was lernen.

C U 
Rob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstenenh (29. Juli 2005)

Roberino schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> diesen Mittwoch werde ich es noch nicht schaffen mal am Treffen teilzunehmen. Am Mittwoch (10.08.) halte ich mir aber dafür frei.
> 
> ...



Die kleinen Touren an der Veste sind in der Regel 15 bis 20 km lang und werden in 60 bis 90 Minuten reiner Fahrtzeit bestritten. Ist also nichts, wofür man groß Kondition braucht. Außerdem bestimmt der Langsamste das Tempo. Kannst also ruhig mitfahren. Daß die Trails gut bis sehr gut sind, kannst Du ja den übrigen Postings entnehmen. Fahrtechnisch gibt es abwechslungsreiche Anforderungen. Zu lernen oder zumindest zu verfeinern gibt es also auch immer etwas. Einfach mal mitkommen und ausprobieren.

Ciao
Karsten


----------



## karstenenh (29. Juli 2005)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> ... karsten hatte eine lange hose an. wie pervers. wahrscheinlich läuft er daheim im ganzkörpergummi anzug rum, und das biken dient nur zum warmmachen.


Klar, Harry, zu was sollen denn unsere kleinen Touren an der Veste sonst dienen?   



			
				harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> na ist auch egal. das hinfahren zur veste war übel, da war ich schon schweißgebadet, aber an der alten veste ging es dann. das blätterdach hat doch etwas gekühlt.


Außerdem hat es mein GPS völlig aus dem Konzept gebracht, das Blätterdach. Freu mich ja schon auf Israel, da gibt es keine solchen Blätterdächer, dafür aber Sonne satt, wie ich es liebe. 



			
				harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> und wir haben dann am felsenkeller etwas länger pause gemacht. das hat es dann doch gebraucht.


Ja, das war notwendig, allein schon, damit ich Deine springfreudige Trinkflasche suchen und finden konnte   Und danke nochmal für das Bier   



			
				harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> nur alti war mit dem singelspeed nicht zu beneiden, dafür war es meiner meinung nach einfach viel zu kalt.


Und trotzdem hat er uns beim downhill wieder gut alt aussehen lassen. Jetzt begreife ich auch, warum er  "ALTi" gerufen wird.   



			
				harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> aber ansonsten war es echt sau cool. so singeltrails sind halt einfach viel besser als waldautobahn.


Jupp, schee wars. Bin ja mal gespannt, wann es die erste Tour gibt, auf der ich keine mir bisher völlig unbekannten Stellen mehr dabei sind.

Ciao
Karsten


----------



## Altitude (10. August 2005)

heut 18:30 an der Veste gibts wieder "gemütliches Trailsurfen" angesagt...


----------



## Roberino (10. August 2005)

N'Abend zusammen,

tja, gerade heute wollte ich mal mitfahren, aber eine seit Montag andauernde eitrige Mandelentzündung hat mir nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Ich hoffe das Antibiotika hilft und ich kann bald endlich mal mit düsen...

Ciao
Rob


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. August 2005)

hast heut net viel verpasst, Rob   Es wäre nur praktisch gewesen, wenn zufällig noch jemand 'nen Kaffee an der Veste vorbeigebracht hätte   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## m_addi (11. August 2005)

also ich war heute mit meiner freundin im färrder stadtwald unterwegs. da habe ich wahrscheinlich ein paar von euch gesehen, leider weiß ich nicht wen. 
das eine war eine gruppe von ca. 5-7 fahrern, die uns auf einem single-trail entgegen kamen (meine freundin und ich standen am rand und haben platz gemacht  ) und freundlich gegrüßt haben. da war einer dabei, der fuhr ein fully und hatte einen baseball-ähnlichen helm auf.
und dann haben wir an der veste noch eine dreiergruppe passiert, einer von denen müßte alti gewesen sein. die haben unseren gruß aber nicht erwiedert  

grüße,
addi


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. August 2005)

wir waren die Dreiergruppe an der Veste. Und wer wart ihr? etwa die beiden Hardtailfahrer, sie mit einem Dynamics, er mit einem keine-Ahnung-was-es-war?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## m_addi (11. August 2005)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> wir waren die Dreiergruppe an der Veste. Und wer wart ihr? etwa die beiden Hardtailfahrer, sie mit einem Dynamics, er mit einem keine-Ahnung-was-es-war?
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


genau, das waren wir beide. und du hast unsere fahrräder registrieren können? ich könnte nicht mal annährend sagen was ihr fahrt  .
aber der vollständigheit halber: das fahrrad meiner freundin ist ein dynamics rahmen mit avid sd7, mx comp '04, kurbel+schaltung komplett xt '03, schalthebel deore  und sonst den ritchey standard komponenten.
mein rad ist ein standard alu ebay rahmen  , deore 525, mx comp '03, kurbel+schaltung komplett xt '03, schalthebel deore und sonst den ritchey standard komponenten.
beide räder selber zusammengebaut nach den persönlichen bedürfnissen und geldbeutel  .

gruß,
addi


----------



## Altitude (11. August 2005)

m_addi schrieb:
			
		

> und dann haben wir an der veste noch eine dreiergruppe passiert, einer von denen müßte alti gewesen sein. die haben unseren gruß aber nicht erwiedert
> 
> grüße,
> addi



tja, ich bin schon ein unhöfliches *********, wenn  ich hungrig bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (12. August 2005)

@m_addi: nach 10 Jahren biken sollte man irgendwann mal Bikes auch beim vorbeifahren erkennen können   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Altitude (14. August 2005)

@all
diese Woche ist am Dienstag biken angesagt...da sich am Dienstag um 18:30 die Leutz vom DAV an der Veste treffen...und da will ich meinen Kadaver und meine Trailkenntniss mal wieder zur Verfügung stellen...wenn se mich wollen...


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. August 2005)

das musste du eigentlich nicht machen. Weil bisher hat das mit mir als Guide immer hervorragend geklappt     

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Altitude (14. August 2005)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> das musste du eigentlich nicht machen.



och menno..



			
				reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Weil bisher hat das mit mir als Guide immer hervorragend geklappt
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



...na ja, da kanns ja nur noch besser werden...


----------



## Blackcycle (16. August 2005)

War ne schöne Tour heute.  
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Stressi (16. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

bin vor 3 monaten auf Nürnberg zugezogen und hab mir gleichzeitig für die große weite Stadt nen Bike gekauft, ´das mich zur Zeit immer mehr begeistert...
Bike so alle 2 tage um den wöhrder see und such jetzt sozusagen anschluss an andere biker.

Hab nen Original Scott Voltage YZ 3, also nix besonderes eigentli, aber es ist meine erstes bike seit "ach ich glaub 15 jahren"..

Können wir (mein scott und ich) bei euch da mitbiken oder radeln wir da nur hinterher.. will ja nicht alle aufhalten (-;  

grüsse
stressi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (16. August 2005)

ich weiß etz net, ob der Alti am Mittwoch noch fährt, weil eigentlich könnte man ja schon was ausmachen. Wetter soll ja schön werden. Ich schau morgen nachmittag halt noch mal ins Forum, wenn jemand fahren will, komme ich auch als Ersatzguide für den Alti   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Stressi (17. August 2005)

Also wenn sich was findet, ich als neuling würde mal hinterherfahren (-;


----------



## Altitude (17. August 2005)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> ...komme ich auch als Ersatzguide für den Alti
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



...ich werd aber voraussichtlich kommen...


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. August 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich werd aber voraussichtlich kommen...



schade eigentlich    
dann werd ich wohl auch kommen müssen, damit du dich nich so alleine fühlst   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Altitude (17. August 2005)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> schade eigentlich
> dann werd ich wohl auch kommen müssen, damit du dich nich so alleine fühlst
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



musst Du nicht...Harry ist dabei


----------



## harry kroll (17. August 2005)

also ich bin heute um 18.30 an der alten veste dabei, m,it alti und was weiß ich wer alles noch kommt. bei den wetter muß man doch fahren. nachdem jetzt wahrscheinlich das wetter nur wieder ein paar tage anhält.

ciao harry


----------



## Stressi (17. August 2005)

Hallo,

darf ich mich da heut mal Anschliessen ? Kann ich da mithalten ?
Bike siehe oben ....


----------



## Altitude (17. August 2005)

Stressi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> darf ich mich da heut mal Anschliessen ? Kann ich da mithalten ?
> Bike siehe oben ....



Klar, wird schon schiefgehen...

kannst uns leicht erkennen:

ein Spezialized mit "Brain" und Minusbrain (reo...)
zwei Marin Titan bestückt mit Fit (Harry) und Fett (mir)

die bösen Abfahrten lassen wir aus...und schieben (bergauf oder bergab) ist keine Schande...


----------



## Stressi (17. August 2005)

Oha, werd wohl nach 5 km wald totumfallen  

blau weises scott..

wo den an der veste ?  war da noch nie..


----------



## Riddick (17. August 2005)

Wetter passt, geplante Systemumstellung wurde verschoben - passt auch.   Ich glaub', ich komm' heute auch mal mit.   

Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (17. August 2005)

Parkplatz am Turm, der so aussieht:


----------



## Stressi (17. August 2005)

holla, biken mit anderen... (
mal was anderes wie immer alleine um den Wöhrter See.


----------



## Stressi (18. August 2005)

Autsch tun mir heut die Knochen weh   

War aber ne super sache    werd da in Zukunft mich öffters hinten anhängen.

Da ich die letzetn 30 min fast am Zahnfleich hergekommen bin werd ich mir das Gelände heut wieder antun.   sollange es noch schön ist.

stressi


----------



## DABAIKA (22. August 2005)

hallo allerseits....
hab mir den linken kleinen finger gebrochen    
(net beim biken...    , sondern beim taschen aufladen   )
konnte deswegn die letzte zeit net mitfahrn...  


....sollte noch etwas pausieren meint der arzt...  ...   
...und nochn bisserl kranke gümnastik machen    
.....mal sehen   (ist ja schon dreieinhalb wochen her  )
bald geht wieder was !!!!    
aber das wetter ist ja auch fast nur zum  :kotz:  

naja jungz..und mädels


cu at the trailz


----------



## Stressi (29. August 2005)

huhu, wer hat heut abend a bissel lust auf ne Runde ???

Wetter ist soooo schön


----------



## DABAIKA (13. September 2005)

so bin wieder fit!!
wie schautsdenaus mit ner kleinen färdder runde  am morgigen tag??


----------



## karstenenh (14. September 2005)

DABAIKA schrieb:
			
		

> so bin wieder fit!!
> wie schautsdenaus mit ner kleinen färdder runde  am morgigen tag??



Ich würd ja so gerne. War ja trocken heute und nach den staubigen heißen Trails in Israel freue ich mich auch schon wieder auf den "deutschen Wald". Aber es haut zeitlich leider leider nicht hin. Werd frühestens um 18:00 Uhr aus dem Büro kommen und das Radl ist noch nicht fertig zusammengeschraubt. 

So long
Karsten


----------



## drnojoke (2. Oktober 2005)

hat jemand Lust mit mir die Runde zur Alten Veste zu fahren? 

Ich kenne mich in Fürth garnicht aus also muesste unser Treffpunkt irgendwo in der Innenstadt oder Suedstadt sein. Waer echt nuetzlich fuer mich um den Anschluss hier zu finden. Waer ja nur das eine mal beim naechsten mal koennte ichs ja schon alleine fahren oder wuerde wenigstens bis zur Alten Veste finden.

Habe 1 1/2 Jahre nichts mehr gemacht und moechte mich wieder fitfahren. Hatte schonmal eigentlich eine gute Kondition also fange ich nicht ganz von vorne an. Habe aber auch 20kg zugenommen seit der letzten richtigen Tour.

Wuerde mich echt freuen 

MfG


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Oktober 2005)

schau doch einfach am Sonntag um 11 Uhr mal am Turm vorbei. Da trifft sich der Alpenverein zu seiner Runde und ich bring auch noch ein paar Leute mit. Da wird sich schon was finden wo du mitfahren kannst. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DABAIKA (9. Oktober 2005)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> schau doch einfach am Sonntag um 11 Uhr mal am Turm vorbei. Da trifft sich der Alpenverein zu seiner Runde und ich bring auch noch ein paar Leute mit. Da wird sich schon was finden wo du mitfahren kannst.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



au mann!!!
würde auch gerne muß leider arbeiten    
grüsse an den dav


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Oktober 2005)

kommenden Sonntag ist es mal wieder so weit: 
11Uhr Treffpunkt am Turm. Tempo und Streckenwahl so wie man es bisher vom Dienstag abend gewohnt war, sprich ca. 2 Stunden so daß jeder mitkommt und vieeel Singletrails  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Blackcycle (20. Oktober 2005)

Schade, da ist das Geburtstagsessen von meiner Oma...
Wäre gern mitgefahren.

BTW: Wie sieht es denn mit Nightride-Aktivitäten unter der Woche aus? In den anderen Städten geht es ja schon rund. 

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Oktober 2005)

Blackcycle schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, da ist das Geburtstagsessen von meiner Oma...
> Wäre gern mitgefahren.



mach dir nix draus, das kommt bei nächstes Wochende   



			
				Blackcycle schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: Wie sieht es denn mit Nightride-Aktivitäten unter der Woche aus? In den anderen Städten geht es ja schon rund.



Ich brauch erstmal 'ne Lampe, dann können wir weitersehen. Wie es sonst aussieht, hab ich keine Ahnung.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## YoEddy (21. Oktober 2005)

Werde mich sofern es nicht regnet um 11 Uhr dort einfinden.

Gruß
N


----------



## DABAIKA (21. Oktober 2005)

Ich brauch erstmal 'ne Lampe, dann können wir weitersehen. Wie es sonst aussieht, hab ich keine Ahnung.

MfG
Stefan[/QUOTE]


dunkel   ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Oktober 2005)

na klar, dunkel. Was denn sonst? Wenns hell wäre, wüßte ich ja, wie es aussehen würde.
  

Wobei bisher auch gelegentliche Fahrten vom Biergarten der Alten Veste   durch den Wald nach Hause auch bei Dunkelheit problemlos geklappt haben. Vielleicht wäre es noch eine Steigerung zu einer normalen Nachtfahrt: man läßt einfach die Lampe weg   

MfG
Stefan


----------

